# Prayer Against Depression And Anxiety



## pebbles

Before the actual prayer, I wanted to say a few words to you all first.

*This prayer thread addresses DEPRESSION ONLY. We will have threads for other prayer needs.*

God wants us to pray for our sisters, and so this will be the first prayer. As we move through the weeks and months of this year, we will pray for many things: 

-strong marriages
-new marriages for the single women of this forum
-our children, 
-divine healing for the afflicted
-financial blessings and jobs
-etc.

But I first wanted to begin with Depression. Too many of us suffer from anxiety and depression, and once you get this thing under control, you’ll find that many other things naturally start to fall in place. The spirit of depression destroys lives. It brings on physical illness, anger, anxiety, low self-esteem, bitterness, anger, strife, addictions, and the list goes on and on… You name it, depression brings it, and God wants His daughters to have a relationship with HIM, and experience *supernatural* healing, the kind only HE can give.

I’ve posted a prayer that I prayed as I sat at my computer. This is the manner in which I pray for all things. I’m aware that there are many who would like to pray, but don’t know how, and don’t know the words to speak, so The Spirit of The Lord led me to post a prayer that you can pray with me for yourselves, our LHCF sisters, and our loved ones suffering from the spirit of depression and everything that comes with it.

It looks long, but only takes less than 10 minutes to say. I tried to keep it as brief as possible, but there’s a lot that needs to be addressed when it comes to this unclean spirit. If, like me, you have been plagued by depression for a long time, and for some to the point of suicide, as I was 11 years ago, I urge you to take some time each day to begin to heal and loosen the hold this demon has over you. As we pray with you, and you pray for yourself and your LHCF sisters, I promise you that THE LORD will begin to move in your life. 

You may not have anyone to pray for you. I’m here, as are so many other prayer warriors on this forum. We want to see you set free from this spirit of heaviness, anxiety, and depression.

Through all your trials, please, know that GOD sees all things, and knows all things, and HE loves YOU! 

Don’t sit alone in the dark thinking about how bad things are and crying over the past and what can’t be changed. If you’re going through a difficult and terrible time, turn off the radio and put on some Gospel music. Puffy and Mariah Carey and the rest should not be ministering to you at this time. They cannot help you. They can only depress you more. You need the Spirit of God to heal and strengthen you.

Get some tapes by Bishop T.D. Jakes for uplifting word.

Gather some Gospel cd’s and let them play in the background. Some of you need something to uplift you. Throw on some John P. Kee or Fred Hammond and clap your hands! 

Did you know that the spirit of depression CANNOT dwell in a heart and mind that is praising the LORD in song and in dance? Try it! You have nothing to lose except your depression! 

Let these songs chase away the spirit of depression in your atmosphere. Even when you’re out, let them play in the background on low volume. Loose the Spirit of the LORD in your atmosphere. Change will take place!

For those of you who want something contemporary to play, I HIGHLY recommend Fred Hammond’s cd entitled “Somethin’ Bout Love.” He outdid himself on that one. Just put it on and let it play. Play it in your room, in your cars to and from work, and in your house. 

*Finally, to my sisters in Christ who are praying with me:* Every single day I ask God to bless you for what you’re doing, and to cover you with The Blood of Jesus as you pray for others. I thank-you for praying with me, and may God work mighty miracles in your lives for your sacrifice and selflessness where your sisters are concerned.

Please, feel free to add your own prayers and scripture passages to this thread. I have some powerful Psalms I’ll be adding as well. 

Be Blessed, in Jesus’ name,

Pebbles :Rose:


----------



## pebbles

Prayer Against Depression and Anxiety.

LORD, GOD, we thank-you for the opportunity to come together as a corporate body to pray for ourselves, our sisters, our families, our friends, and our children, who are suffering from anxiety and depression.

LORD, we recognize that we’ve sinned against YOU and YOU alone, and have done things that are not pleasing in YOUR sight, but we thank-you for The Blood of JESUS that washes away our sins, and allows us to come humbly to YOUR THRONE OF GRACE with our prayer requests. Let the words and prayers of our mouths line up with the desires of YOUR HEART, FATHER, for in all things, we pray that YOUR WILL be done. 

LORD, in the name of JESUS, we take authority and dominion over the spirits of depression, anxiety, and suicide. We curse them to their very roots! We declare the works of the enemy* null and void* over the lives of our LHCF sisters, our families, our children, our friends, and ourselves! We bind the works of the enemy who seeks to destroy us and our loved ones through depression, and we loose healing over ourselves, our LHCF sisters, our children, family members, and our friends, in the name of JESUS. 

FATHER, we lift up our sisters who are being plagued by the spirit of suicide. LORD, GOD, shut the mouth of the enemy that tells us we would be better off dead, that our families and friends would be better off with us not around because we cause too much trouble, that we’re not important, that we have no purpose, that no-one could ever love us, that no-one would miss us if we were gone, that YOU would never forgive us because of past sins. *The devil is a LIAR!* Silence him, FATHER. Send YOUR angels to minister to our sisters. Let them hear YOUR voice. Comfort and heal them, LORD, in the name of JESUS. Let them walk in victory and in deliverance, as only YOUR SPIRIT can give.

FATHER, we curse the spirit of low self-esteem and inadequacy. LORD, teach us, as your word says in Psalms 139:14, that we are FEARFULLY and WONDERFULLY made; MARVELOUS are YOUR WORKS, Oh GOD, and that our souls know it well! LORD, whatever negative words somebody spoke over us or to us that caused some of us to suffer with low self-esteem, we declare the power in those words DEAD, in the name of JESUS! Whether it was a parent, aunt, uncle, grandparent, sibling, boyfriend, or whoever said that thing, it is now *powerless* to control us any longer. 

LORD, we ask you to heal us all of past hurts, all manner of abuse, be they psychological, physical, or sexual in nature, addictions of all kinds, and any actions of the past that brought us down. Help us not to live in the past, but to look forward with joy in our hearts, and with expectancy for YOUR GRACE, MERCY, and BLESSINGS in our lives.

LORD, GOD, we ask that you would free us from the spirits of ANGER, BITTERNESS, JEALOUSY, UNFORGIVENESS, VINDICTIVENESS, WITCHCRAFT, ENVY, REBELLION, and just plain old MEANESS. None of these things bring you Honor or Glory, nor do they do anything to uplift us and bring us happiness. They only cause us to be unhappy, to wallow in self-pity, to live and walk in darkness and in unfulfilled lives. 

FATHER, some of us have things and situations in our lives that act as an open door and brings the demon of depression in to run amuck all over our lives. LORD, *show us* what it is, point it out to us, *shine a spotlight on it,* sharpen our spiritual vision, give your daughters clarity, and strengthen us to remove those things that are causing anxiety and depression to come into our lives. 
-If it’s something we’re doing, make us uncomfortable any time we go to do it, *speak to us and convict us,* so that we may be delivered. FATHER, *free us,* in the name of JESUS! 
-Move us out of these unhealthy, ungodly relationships! Move those people away from us. Give us the strength to turn our backs to these things, once and for all! 
-FATHER, if it’s a generational curse, we ask that you remove it from us, in the *MIGHTY* name of *JESUS!* What manner of curse can stand before YOU and not be broken at the sound of YOUR name?

We rebuke _*the enemy *_who seeks to keep us bound and captive through sin, in JESUS’ name!

FATHER, we speak to these mountains and order them to be moved, by the *power and might* in the name of *JESUS!*

LORD, those who have been crying non-stop and don’t even understand why, dry their eyes, and send your spirit of comfort to console and heal them. Let our sisters and loved ones *not* be troubled over *anything,* but let them cast their cares at YOUR FEET, knowing that YOU have everything under control. 

FATHER, those who haven’t had a decent night’s sleep in ages because of worry, in the name of JESUS, cause them to lay their heads on their pillows tonight and lose consciousness. Don’t let them wake up in the middle of the night, crying. Knock them out, LORD! Give them a peaceful, restful sleep that will rejuvenate their minds and bodies.

FATHER, give us the strength to WAIT ON YOU! LORD, help us to come to an understanding that we CAN’T do it for ourselves! We’ve tried, but failed. Teach us patience, LORD!

FATHER, YOU uphold all who fall and YOU raise those who are bowed down. YOU give freedom to the prisoners. YOU open the eyes of the blind. YOU heal the brokenhearted and bind up their wounds. YOU relieve the fatherless and the widows. YOU lift up the humble, but cast down the wicked. 

Restore a JOY and a PEACE that only YOUR SPIRIT can give, to us, to our LHCF sisters, and to our loved ones; one that SURPASSES all our understanding, and goes beyond what we could ever hope or ask for.

FATHER, we thank-you for sound minds, for peace in our spirits and in our hearts, for healing our hurts. Help us to understand that we need to have a relationship with YOU, LORD. That YOUR desire is not to see our deaths, but that we have a closer walk with YOU every day, not just when we’re in trouble.

LORD, let us remember that in all things and for all things, we need to seek YOUR will. 

FATHER, GOD, we thank-you that at the sound of the name of JESUS, situations and circumstances have to change, strong-holds are torn down, yolks are broken. 

We praise YOU, OH LORD, for being our *strong tower,* for being *mighty in battle!* FATHER, with YOU for us, who can be against us? *Hallelujah!*

LORD,GOD, we thank-you for all that YOU’RE doing, for all YOU’RE going to do in the lives of our LHCF sisters, the lives of our loved ones, and our own lives. We thank-you for the MIRACLES that will come forth because we’ve asked it in JESUS’ name, and believe we receive them.

Let those who have turned away from YOU be brought back, and let those who have never known YOU, come to discover the AWESOME, MIGHTY, POWERFUL, MERCIFUL GOD THAT *YOU ARE!*

FATHER, we ask that our sisters who pray this prayer and all the other prayers and Psalms to be posted on this thread, believing YOU for their deliverance, be healed and delivered indeed. LORD, cause it to be that even those who don’t ever open this prayer thread, experience breakthroughs *anyway,* simply because this prayer and those to follow are posted on the forum.

LORD, let YOUR  BLESSINGS  and HEALING POWER spill out from this thread and onto the forum, and let it be done by YOUR HAND OF GLORY, FOR YOUR HONOR ONLY!

*We promise to give YOU ALL THE GLORY AND PRAISE, for YOU ALONE ARE WORTHY! 

In JESUS’ name we pray, 

AMEN! *


----------



## ladylibra_30

amen, bless you. 
thanks.


----------



## FrizzMizz

Amen. Thank You Pebbles. God's gonna see us through.


----------



## FLAME

FATHER I thank you for your son Christ, I thank you for the finished work of the cross, and I thank you ELOHIM for the blood of Jesus, the blood that wipes away all sin, the blood that heals, the blood that strengthens, the blood that has authority over every thing living, non-living, spiritual, and unspiritual.

so with that stated FATHER GOD, I ask for you to bless these words that come out of my mouth, and I pray that they line up with your words, and are said through the utterance of your HOLY SPIRIT.

....I speak into the spitural realm, and command you unclean spirits *IN THE MIGHTY NAME OF JESUS CHRIST* to loose your hold upon us and the lives of our loved ones... you have no AUTHORITY what- so-ever over the lives of any of us.... this thread has been started to offically serve you notice. 

YOU HAVE TO LEAVE... and NEVER return,because  him who the Lord sets free is free indeed...and I know *YOU* know this, and now so do *I. SO *with that said, in the _*never changing, always powerful, wonderfully merciful name of the Anointed Christ, J-E-S-U-S*_, our minds, our bodies, our thoughts, and our behaivors are no longer able to hear your lying words. 

Father God I pray that you will keep us hidden within your wings, so that the enemy cant find us,

Lord I ask  in JESUS name ,that you will give us your spirit of wisdom in order to see through any lies the enemy might try to use in the next coming days due to us taking back dominion over our lives, through the strenght of your MIGHT.

LORD, I love you and I thank you for  always being available, and willing to hear our prayers. I thank you for sending us Jesus, because of him, we can now live the free and blessed life you've intended for us to live.

your forever in my heart, and I thank your for being you.

thank you Lord, for hearing and answering this prayer in Jesus name 
Amen.


----------



## pebbles

*AMEN!!!*


----------



## honeylove316

wow. and amen  love the prayer, pebbles!


----------



## pebbles

I do pray that people are being blessed by this. Remember to pray these prayers daily. You are involved in spiritual warfare when battling depression, and it's going to take saying these prayers more than once to experience a breakthrough. Be diligent in seeking GOD for HIS healing. We're praying with you! 

Psalm 143 is one of my favorite psalms. It is the cry of a soldier in combat, and is also a penitential prayer. This psalm addresses 4 things: "Hear me"(1-6), "Answer me"(7-9), "Teach me"(10), and "Revive me"(11-12).

God bless you, sisters! 



*Psalm 143 (New International Version)

A psalm of David. 

1) O LORD , hear my prayer, 
    listen to my cry for mercy; 

    in your faithfulness and righteousness 

    come to my relief. 

    2) Do not bring your servant into judgment, 

    for no one living is righteous before you. 



    3) The enemy pursues me, 

    he crushes me to the ground; 

    he makes me dwell in darkness 

    like those long dead. 

    4) So my spirit grows faint within me; 

    my heart within me is dismayed. 



    5) I remember the days of long ago; 

    I meditate on all your works 

    and consider what your hands have done. 

    6) I spread out my hands to you; 

    my soul thirsts for you like a parched land. 




    7) Answer me quickly, O LORD ; 

    my spirit fails. 

    Do not hide your face from me 

    or I will be like those who go down to the pit. 

    8) Let the morning bring me word of your unfailing love, 

    for I have put my trust in you. 

    Show me the way I should go, 

    for to you I lift up my soul. 

    9) Rescue me from my enemies, O LORD , 

    for I hide myself in you. 

    10) Teach me to do your will, 

    for you are my God; 

    may your good Spirit 

    lead me on level ground. 



    11) For your name's sake, O LORD , preserve my life; 

    in your righteousness, bring me out of trouble. 

    12) In your unfailing love, silence my enemies; 

    destroy all my foes, 

    for I am your servant.


Amen*


----------



## Sky

Thank you !


----------



## Sky

Thank you for the wonderful prayers, praise God!


----------



## Country gal

WONDERFUL!


----------



## pebbles

Sisters praying against depression, be encouraged! 

If you find that things have been getting fierce all around you, stand your ground. It's a sign that GOD is getting ready to deliver you, so to discourage you, the enemy throws everything at you, including the kitchen sink. Be strong. Pray, don't be discouraged! Press on and keep pleading The Blood of Jesus over yourselves. I'm lifting you all in prayer daily. I have not and *will not* forget about praying for you. Be blessed, sisters!


----------



## babycakes

Your prayer is truly moving. Thank you Pebbles.


----------



## MeccaMedinah

I really needed to see this today.


----------



## Enchantmt

This was really a blessing to me. I copied it and sent it out to folx on my mailing list and printed it for my mother. Thanx!!


----------



## pebbles

Be blessed, ladies! GOD is FAITHFUL to answer those who sincerely seek HIM!


----------



## Vitality

AMEN!  AMEN!...

Thank You Pebbles


----------



## sithembile

Sisters, please pray for my best friend. She got saved in September 2004 and was diagnosed with HIV in December. She is devastated, depressed and her faith is beginning to waver. I am trying to help her, I pray with her and encourage her, but she is trully overwhelmed. She gets counselling from my church, which is helpful but we need all the prayers.

And remember:
The prayer of a righteous man is powerful and effective. James 5:16


----------



## ClassicChic

Yesterday and last night I was really going through some stuff. I was looking for this thread but could not find it. I must have looked right over it. When I just logged in it was the first thing I saw.


----------



## **Tasha*Love**

pebbles said:
			
		

> Sisters praying against depression, be encouraged!
> 
> If you find that things have been getting fierce all around you, stand your ground. It's a sign that GOD is getting ready to deliver you, so to discourage you, the enemy throws everything at you, including the kitchen sink. Be strong. Pray, don't be discouraged! Press on and keep pleading The Blood of Jesus over yourselves. I'm lifting you all in prayer daily. I have not and *will not* forget about praying for you. Be blessed, sisters!



Thank you for the prayer and words of encouragement.  Those words were so powerful and full of God's love, blessings and his message of courage.   I needed that because my mother's death has sent me into a depressive state.  I know that God is wise and knows best but sometimes I cannot think straight and cannot see the true picture that "God is too wise to make mistakes".  Pebbles you are a true blessing and I believe with all my heart and conviction that alot of us needed that word to show us that God is merciful and hears our prayers and wants to deliver us from the dark spirit of depression.


----------



## Honeyhips

I was going through a rough time last year. Well actually since 10/03 until now, ok so it is on going.  But last year I was so deeply depressed. I didn't know how or when I was going to come out of it. I did, and I can't express to you all the joy I feel.  That being said, I will definitely be praying for you all. There is definitely a light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Nyambura

*WONDERFUL!!! From your mouth to God's ear! Pebbles, thank you! Thank you for this thread! *


----------



## Dolce_Dawn

Pebbles, I have to truly thank you and all the other sistahs here who have posted encouraging words and prayers of faith. Right now as I write, I am going through something; a HUGE ordeal that involves people being deceitful, unprofessional and very demonic. This ordeal has caused me lose sleep at one point and caused me crazy heart palpitations. It has distracted me from everything else that I need to be doing. It has even kept me from coming to the board like I used to.

So, I must thank you guys for starting a Christian Forum. This is wonderful. I'd also like to leave a scripture:

Luke 10:19 says, *"Behold, I give unto you power to tread on serpents and scorpions, and over all the power of the enemy and nothing shall by any means hurt you."*

Pls pray for me, y'all.


----------



## GodsPromises

I wasn't going to post here, but the Devil is a lier:


Please keep me in prayer.  Right now I'm just tired and that is causing depression.  Tired of stuggling financially and knowing that I should have more at this point in time is truly making me depressed.  I know that the spirit of depression and doubtfulness is not of God, so please pray for me and I will pray for you

God Bless


----------



## pebbles

Believers, know that our heavenly FATHER is in control, always!  There are times when God lets the enemy back us into a corner with overwhelming situations to see what we're going to do. The bible says we are to pray and not faint. If you ladies need someone to fast and pray with you for a breakthrough in these situations, I'm more than willing to participate and pray in agreement with you! God is able! Plead The Blood of Jesus over yourselves, your situations, your finances. Remember, there is power in the Blood! 

Believe me, The Blood can heal broken hearts, change the mind of lawyers and judges, open prison doors, cause cancer and aids and all manner of disease to dry up, depression to flee, finances to come in order, new job opportunities to present themselves, wayward husbands to turn back, rebellious children to line up. . . Every need we have, God can meet it. The bible says we have not because we ask not! Ask! Ask frequently! Ask fervently! Ask sincerely! Ask specifically! God is faithful!

I believe, from the bottom of my heart, that God will bring victory to all of my sisters if we seek Him and pray without ceasing. I will be praying for you. Let me leave you with one of my favorite Psalms to pray when I'm praying for others. Be encouraged, sisters! 

*Psalm 20
The Assurance of God's Saving Work

       May the LORD answer you in the day of trouble;
       May the name of the God of Jacob defend you;
       May He send you help from the sanctuary,
       And strengthen you out of Zion;
       May He remember all your offerings,
       And accept your burnt sacrifice.Selah
       May He grant you according to your heart's desire,
       And fulfill all your purpose.
       We will rejoice in your salvation,
       And in the name of our God we will set up our banners!
       May the LORD fulfill all your petitions.
       Now I know that the LORD saves His anointed;
       He will answer him from His holy heaven
       With the saving strength of His right hand.
       Some trust in chariots, and some in horses;
       But we will remember the name of the LORD our God.
       They have bowed down and fallen;
       But we have risen and stand upright.
       Save, LORD!
       May the King answer us when we call.
Amen! *


----------



## bunny

Flame
Thank God for the authority that He has given us...and you hit it right on the nail.  

Be Blessed!


----------



## star

Father we pray for those standing in a need of prayer. We pray that they will be lose from all depression and anxiety we prayer for children like Justin who are on medicine that make them depressed. We rebuke the devour in the name of Jesus and we delcare victory over the enemy in Jesus name. AMEN


----------



## pebbles

star said:
			
		

> Father we pray for those standing in a need of prayer. We pray that they will be lose from all depression and anxiety we prayer for children like Justin who are on medicine that make them depressed. We rebuke the devour in the name of Jesus and we delcare victory over the enemy in Jesus name. AMEN



Amen!!!


----------



## missvi

Amen, Amen, Amen  

May God bless you all!!!!


----------



## star

Father we thank you that you can do everything but fail. We bind these spirits of depression and anxiety in the name of Jesus and we cast them back to the pits of hell of which they came and we declare victory over the enemy in the name of Jesus we pray AMEN, AMEN and AMEN.


----------



## plainj

Thank you for these prayers. They're beautiful.


----------



## webby

I desparately need prayer. I have been suffering from acute anxiety for the past few months. I have been stressed out over my job, which I actually like. I'm so aggravated, I can't even think clearly.


----------



## kisz4tj

Dear Jesus

Please forgive me for my sins that they may not seperate me from you, that you may hear my prayer.  I ask for you to heal my wounds and those of my sisters here.  Anoint us Lord.  I know that depression, self-doubt, low esteem are weapons of the devil.  Lord I need you now.  Please pour your healing fresh on me this day right now, and I will be careful to give you all the praise.  Help me to seek your face and your will instead of leaning to my own understanding.

I pray for Webby.  Lord you know what she needs.  We give you permission to move in her life and on her job.  Remove the feelings of anxiety from her right now.  Help her to remember as she performs on this job that she is a descendant of the true King.  I ask that you give us all peace in our places of work.  That our employers and co-workers may not just see us, but you Jesus within us.  As our faces differ so do our needs, but we all have one goal and thats to be united in your Kingdom.  Where depression will be but a distant memory.  Amen.


----------



## webby

kisz4tj said:
			
		

> Dear Jesus
> 
> Please forgive me for my sins that they may not seperate me from you, that you may hear my prayer.  I ask for you to heal my wounds and those of my sisters here.  Anoint us Lord.  I know that depression, self-doubt, low esteem are weapons of the devil.  Lord I need you now.  Please pour your healing fresh on me this day right now, and I will be careful to give you all the praise.  Help me to seek your face and your will instead of leaning to my own understanding.


In Jesus' name. Amen


----------



## PatTodd

Thank you all for these beautiful prayers. I will be praying for all of the ladies of LHCF.  I thank God for you.


----------



## JOI

I believe God brought me here tonight, I am going through so much. My husband got laid off his job, So now we have to wait before we can get an house, I am having trouble losing weight  because I'm depress I lost my aunt in 2003 and my grandmother 1997 and I have not gotten over this. Plus I have aniexty attacks.weight about 223 now :*(, That prayer helped me out so much Thank you  and god bless. Now I feel stronger and I know he will be there for me Thank you


----------



## czyfaith77

*These are just a few scriptures for thought ( I ponder upon these scriptures from time to time cause I too have weathered the storms. But after every rain, the sun has to shine. Bless you ladies, be encouraged and continue to pray.  It's your life line  The fervent and effectual prayer of the righteous avail much.)*


*Proverbs 12:25*

Anxiety in the heart of man causes depression, but a good word makes it glad.


*Isaiah 61*

1THE SPIRIT of the Lord God is upon me, because the Lord has anointed and qualified me to preach the Gospel of good tidings to the meek, the poor, and afflicted; He has sent me to bind up and heal the brokenhearted, to proclaim liberty to the [physical and spiritual] captives and the opening of the prison and of the eyes to those who are bound,(A) 


2To proclaim the acceptable year of the Lord [the year of His favor] [a]and the day of vengeance of our God, to comfort all who mourn,(B) 3To grant [consolation and joy] to those who mourn in Zion--to give them an ornament (a garland or diadem) of beauty instead of ashes, the oil of joy instead of mourning, the garment [expressive] of praise instead of a heavy, burdened, and failing spirit--that they may be called oaks of righteousness [lofty, strong, and magnificent, distinguished for uprightness, justice, and right standing with God], the planting of the Lord, that He may be glorified!



*Y' all keep ya head up! As Sophia from "The Color Purple" say, "I knows what it be's like." But know this: He hasn't brought you this far to leave you.*
*Furthermore:*


*Psalm 3:3*

"But You, O Lord , are a shield for me. My glory and the One who lifts up my head."


----------



## willowviolet

ALL GLORY AND HONOR TO GOD, 
Pebbles the Lord truly annointed you to send and write and pray such a beautiful, touching, sweetly sincere prayer for all of us who suffer with depression.  Sometimes whether it is through life situations, medical side effects, realtionship barriers or broken trust - we all have times where we feel like we are in a dark and deep pit that we can not climb out of.  But I am sooo glad that JESUS still finds me no matter how dark the pit, no matter how deep the hole and HE pulls me out, dries my eyes and lets me know that HE loves me sooo!!! 

 I am praying for all of my LHCF sisters that are going through a loss, loss of employment, loss of a spouse, loss of a parent, loss of physical or emotional strength.  JESUS came to heal the broken hearted and to set the captive free.   I pray in JESUS precious name for all of us continuing to pray for HIS peace that passes all understanding.  Lord grant it to us as we sit on the doctors exam table waiting, grant it to us as we lay in a dark bedroom at night alone crying, grant it to us when we have no one to talk to and no one to hold us.

LORD I thank you for hearing our heart when our mouths don't know what to pray.  In JESUS name I pray this prayer and this threads prayer AMEN.


----------



## Wanda

Hello ladies,

I want to thank all of you for your beautiful and strong prayers. Recently my appendix bursted and I had emergency surgery. I made it through the surgery successfully but I all of a sudden developed anxiety followed by panic attacks. I have been to the ER more than enough times complaining about headaches, chest pain, heart palpitations..etc....The x-ray, Cat scan, and EKG came out negative. The hospital discribed it as a tension headache. I don't know what's going on inside my head but I know that I need you ladies now more than ever. I do have prayer partners who come and visit me while I'm still off work and pray for me. I pray every night and I pray each time I feel the panic attack coming on. Will this ever go away? What can I do to ease the tension that I constantly feel? Thank you ladies for your help.


----------



## shunemite

Wanda said:
			
		

> I made it through the surgery successfully but I all of a sudden developed anxiety followed by panic attacks. I do have prayer partners who come and visit me while I'm still off work and pray for me. I pray every night and I pray each time I feel the panic attack coming on. Will this ever go away? What can I do to ease the tension that I constantly feel?



Hi Wanda, I'm kinda new to this forum, but may God be with you at this time. I think your anxiety is mostly related to your surgery and should go away. From personal experience with anxiety, what really helped me out the most was getting help. It was hard because I'm a proud woman, but I was glad I did. Talking to a person experienced (therapist) really helped change my way of thinking. You may not have to take medication, but if you need to, don't feel ashamed to do so. A natural remedy that helps me calm down is chamomile tea. Continue to lean on God, as he said to Paul, in our weakness, he is strong.


----------



## Country gal

Beautiful prayers ladies. Thank you so much for the lovely words of meaning. I have been battling life demons. Sometimes I felt the spirit of dispargement (sp) and anexity and depression come over me. I am feeling it right now. I get so tired of praying and feeling like I am not getting in where. I try to pray away those doubts but it gets hard.


----------



## NapturalGlory

--------------------------


----------



## Elizabeth26

Thank you so much for that prayer, I really needed that prayer. I have been living depressed and filled with anxiety for the past year. I'm in the process of trying to change my life. I will be saying that prayer and psalm 143.


----------



## levette

I am requesting prayer. Arount this time of year I feel really down as many of my close relatives are deceased and it is hard not to think about it.  I am also having financial troubles and end up broke by the end of each month.  I  really feel down and know that Jesus can get me through these hard times.


----------



## Sunshine_One

All Praises be to God!!!

This thread has truly been a blessing to my soul this DAY!  

Peebles, I thank God for you and how he is using you to perform a mighty work!  I too have suffered and continue to battle this demonic spirit.  The ENEMY is a liar all things are possible thru Christ Jesus!  AMEN!

Levette, This is a difficult time of year for me also.  It begins with my birthday (Nov 20).  My parents are deceased and were in their last days this time of year 6 years ago.  So I know that feeling of void.  I'll stand in the *GAP* with you and we can be in agreement, the enemy will not overpower us and still our *JOY*!  As much as we miss our loved ones they would not want us to be sad but to carry on and enjoy life.  With that said I truly know it is a *PROCESS*.   I have learned that I/we must cast our cares to the *LORD* because HE is able to do exceedingly above anything we could ever imagine.

I will be praying for us all!

Be Blessed

Sun


----------



## CurliDiva

Thanks Pebbles!

This is an EXCELLENT prayer.


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga

This was my first time entering this thread,but it came right on time.  Starting a new job that's demanding, getting married soon, dealing with silly people created some anxiety for me and I started to get depressed, but 'greater is He that is in me than he that is in the world.'  I allowed myself to shed some tears without getting angry with myself for doing so and I am doing much better. I think God allows some things in our lives to keep us in check and to draw us near Him.


----------



## Sazzy4Evr

I really appreciated and needed this thread.  Thank you!


----------



## Erica78

Thanks for sharing this prayer! I rarely venture off of the hair forum...and after a long absense..I decided to check out the new threads in other sections...so this is my first time viewing this prayer. 

My mother is going through a pretty rough patch in her life right now...and I shared this thread with her. She found it to be extremely uplifting...as did I.  It's a wonderful prayer.


----------



## princesmich

Amen, needed that


----------



## good2uuuu

You know, I opened this thread for the first time tonight. My demons are depression, anxiety and stress.  Therefore, I just didn't feel like checking out the thread. I am so glad I finally did. I really needed what it has  to offer. Thanks for starting this Pebbles.


----------



## NapturalGlory

--------------------------


----------



## NapturalGlory

--------------------------


----------



## NYCQT16

Thank you for this.  I severly needed this.  I kept going past this sticky time & time again but I finally looked at it and I am so glad.


----------



## Cien

AMEN and THANK YOU!! 

i'm crying now....but thank you


----------



## shalom

I have been in and out of depression this whole year and wasn't even looking for prayer (so I thought), but something lead me over to this thread.  Been here a gazillion, but never notice prayer against depression and anxiety.

I just want to say thanks to Pebbles, Flame, Star Kisz4th and czyfaith77 for your prayers.  Thank you.

Ladies here at LHCF, you are all in my prayers.  God Bless.


----------



## pebbles

I'm so happy you were blessed, shalom. May the Lord heal you, cover you, lift you up out of depression! Be blessed, sweetie!


----------



## Browndilocks

I really needed this today.  I had to say this right at my desk @ work.  There are 2 areas/situations in my life that I'm struggling with that this prayer targeted.

Thank you Pebbles!  Amen!


----------



## cocoberry10

pebbles said:
			
		

> Prayer Against Depression and Anxiety.
> 
> LORD, GOD, we thank-you for the opportunity to come together as a corporate body to pray for ourselves, our sisters, our families, our friends, and our children, who are suffering from anxiety and depression.
> 
> LORD, we recognize that we?ve sinned against YOU and YOU alone, and have done things that are not pleasing in YOUR sight, but we thank-you for The Blood of JESUS that washes away our sins, and allows us to come humbly to YOUR THRONE OF GRACE with our prayer requests. Let the words and prayers of our mouths line up with the desires of YOUR HEART, FATHER, for in all things, we pray that YOUR WILL be done.
> 
> LORD, in the name of JESUS, we take authority and dominion over the spirits of depression, anxiety, and suicide. We curse them to their very roots! We declare the works of the enemy* null and void* over the lives of our LHCF sisters, our families, our children, our friends, and ourselves! We bind the works of the enemy who seeks to destroy us and our loved ones through depression, and we loose healing over ourselves, our LHCF sisters, our children, family members, and our friends, in the name of JESUS.
> 
> FATHER, we lift up our sisters who are being plagued by the spirit of suicide. LORD, GOD, shut the mouth of the enemy that tells us we would be better off dead, that our families and friends would be better off with us not around because we cause too much trouble, that we?re not important, that we have no purpose, that no-one could ever love us, that no-one would miss us if we were gone, that YOU would never forgive us because of past sins. *The devil is a LIAR!* Silence him, FATHER. Send YOUR angels to minister to our sisters. Let them hear YOUR voice. Comfort and heal them, LORD, in the name of JESUS. Let them walk in victory and in deliverance, as only YOUR SPIRIT can give.
> 
> FATHER, we curse the spirit of low self-esteem and inadequacy. LORD, teach us, as your word says in Psalms 139:14, that we are FEARFULLY and WONDERFULLY made; MARVELOUS are YOUR WORKS, Oh GOD, and that our souls know it well! LORD, whatever negative words somebody spoke over us or to us that caused some of us to suffer with low self-esteem, we declare the power in those words DEAD, in the name of JESUS! Whether it was a parent, aunt, uncle, grandparent, sibling, boyfriend, or whoever said that thing, it is now *powerless* to control us any longer.
> 
> LORD, we ask you to heal us all of past hurts, all manner of abuse, be they psychological, physical, or sexual in nature, addictions of all kinds, and any actions of the past that brought us down. Help us not to live in the past, but to look forward with joy in our hearts, and with expectancy for YOUR GRACE, MERCY, and BLESSINGS in our lives.
> 
> LORD, GOD, we ask that you would free us from the spirits of ANGER, BITTERNESS, JEALOUSY, UNFORGIVENESS, VINDICTIVENESS, WITCHCRAFT, ENVY, REBELLION, and just plain old MEANESS. None of these things bring you Honor or Glory, nor do they do anything to uplift us and bring us happiness. They only cause us to be unhappy, to wallow in self-pity, to live and walk in darkness and in unfulfilled lives.
> 
> FATHER, some of us have things and situations in our lives that act as an open door and brings the demon of depression in to run amuck all over our lives. LORD, *show us* what it is, point it out to us, *shine a spotlight on it,* sharpen our spiritual vision, give your daughters clarity, and strengthen us to remove those things that are causing anxiety and depression to come into our lives.
> -If it?s something we?re doing, make us uncomfortable any time we go to do it, *speak to us and convict us,* so that we may be delivered. FATHER, *free us,* in the name of JESUS!
> -Move us out of these unhealthy, ungodly relationships! Move those people away from us. Give us the strength to turn our backs to these things, once and for all!
> -FATHER, if it?s a generational curse, we ask that you remove it from us, in the *MIGHTY* name of *JESUS!* What manner of curse can stand before YOU and not be broken at the sound of YOUR name?
> 
> We rebuke _*the enemy *_who seeks to keep us bound and captive through sin, in JESUS? name!
> 
> FATHER, we speak to these mountains and order them to be moved, by the *power and might* in the name of *JESUS!*
> 
> LORD, those who have been crying non-stop and don?t even understand why, dry their eyes, and send your spirit of comfort to console and heal them. Let our sisters and loved ones *not* be troubled over *anything,* but let them cast their cares at YOUR FEET, knowing that YOU have everything under control.
> 
> FATHER, those who haven?t had a decent night?s sleep in ages because of worry, in the name of JESUS, cause them to lay their heads on their pillows tonight and lose consciousness. Don?t let them wake up in the middle of the night, crying. Knock them out, LORD! Give them a peaceful, restful sleep that will rejuvenate their minds and bodies.
> 
> FATHER, give us the strength to WAIT ON YOU! LORD, help us to come to an understanding that we CAN?T do it for ourselves! We?ve tried, but failed. Teach us patience, LORD!
> 
> FATHER, YOU uphold all who fall and YOU raise those who are bowed down. YOU give freedom to the prisoners. YOU open the eyes of the blind. YOU heal the brokenhearted and bind up their wounds. YOU relieve the fatherless and the widows. YOU lift up the humble, but cast down the wicked.
> 
> Restore a JOY and a PEACE that only YOUR SPIRIT can give, to us, to our LHCF sisters, and to our loved ones; one that SURPASSES all our understanding, and goes beyond what we could ever hope or ask for.
> 
> FATHER, we thank-you for sound minds, for peace in our spirits and in our hearts, for healing our hurts. Help us to understand that we need to have a relationship with YOU, LORD. That YOUR desire is not to see our deaths, but that we have a closer walk with YOU every day, not just when we?re in trouble.
> 
> LORD, let us remember that in all things and for all things, we need to seek YOUR will.
> 
> FATHER, GOD, we thank-you that at the sound of the name of JESUS, situations and circumstances have to change, strong-holds are torn down, yolks are broken.
> 
> We praise YOU, OH LORD, for being our *strong tower,* for being *mighty in battle!* FATHER, with YOU for us, who can be against us? *Hallelujah!*
> 
> LORD,GOD, we thank-you for all that YOU?RE doing, for all YOU?RE going to do in the lives of our LHCF sisters, the lives of our loved ones, and our own lives. We thank-you for the MIRACLES that will come forth because we?ve asked it in JESUS? name, and believe we receive them.
> 
> Let those who have turned away from YOU be brought back, and let those who have never known YOU, come to discover the AWESOME, MIGHTY, POWERFUL, MERCIFUL GOD THAT *YOU ARE!*
> 
> FATHER, we ask that our sisters who pray this prayer and all the other prayers and Psalms to be posted on this thread, believing YOU for their deliverance, be healed and delivered indeed. LORD, cause it to be that even those who don?t ever open this prayer thread, experience breakthroughs *anyway,* simply because this prayer and those to follow are posted on the forum.
> 
> LORD, let YOUR  BLESSINGS  and HEALING POWER spill out from this thread and onto the forum, and let it be done by YOUR HAND OF GLORY, FOR YOUR HONOR ONLY!
> 
> *We promise to give YOU ALL THE GLORY AND PRAISE, for YOU ALONE ARE WORTHY!
> 
> In JESUS? name we pray,
> 
> AMEN! *



Thank you again for this.  I am going through a test right now, and a difficult time, and I had been feeling really down these last few weeks.


----------



## Jenaee

Thank GOD for this!! I'm going through a very bad break up and dealing with depression, feelings of rejection, and envy. I so needed this! Thank You Pebbles and everyone who are in prayer with me!!


----------



## Afrodeshia

I signed on to LHCF tonight looking for some tips on how to care for my hair, but I received so much more than a lesson in beauty.  I believe that I was lead to this site, to this forum, to receive comfort and inspiration by the HOLY SPIRIT.  What Pebbles had to say rings true for so many of us.  And GOD has truly blessed her with the power of prayer.  I thank GOD for guiding my footsteps and leading me to this prayer forum.  This was not an accident. It was HIS way of telling me that I am not alone.  None of us ever are.  And when we make the decision to put HIM first, everything else will fall into place.  Thank you Pebbles for your beautiful prayer and may GOD bless each and every one my LHCF sisters and their loved ones.


----------



## dymondgurl

Wanda said:
			
		

> Hello ladies,
> 
> I want to thank all of you for your beautiful and strong prayers. Recently my appendix bursted and I had emergency surgery. I made it through the surgery successfully but I all of a sudden developed anxiety followed by panic attacks.* I have been to the ER more than enough times complaining about headaches, chest pain, heart palpitations..etc....The x-ray, Cat scan, and EKG came out negative.* The hospital discribed it as a tension headache. I don't know what's going on inside my head but I know that I need you ladies now more than ever. I do have prayer partners who come and visit me while I'm still off work and pray for me. I pray every night and I pray each time I feel the panic attack coming on. Will this ever go away? What can I do to ease the tension that I constantly feel? Thank you ladies for your help.




Wanda I had been dealing with anxiety attacks for the past 6 months too.
I had so many things that were coming at me one right after the other. I lost my job and I had recently moved into a townhouse then a week later my baby sister was killed in Iraq.On the day of her funeral I ended up in the ER because I literally felt like I was dying.Everything came back okay.The doctor told me I was having an anxiety attack. *Get in your bible, quote the scriptures* when you feel an attack coming on.Isaiah 53:4-5 By his stripes I am healed and keep saying that and praising God for the victory inspite of how you feel.GOD'S WORD WILL NOT RETURN  TO HIM VOID. 2 Timothy 1:7 For God hath not given us the spirit of fear but of power, and of love ,and of a sound mind.Plead the BLOOD of Jesus against those spirits.Prayer and developing a close relationship with the Lord helps.If you need someone to talk to I am here.


----------



## thiccknlong

good2uuuu said:
			
		

> You know, I opened this thread for the first time tonight. My demons are depression, anxiety and stress. Therefore, I just didn't feel like checking out the thread. I am so glad I finally did. I really needed what it has to offer. Thanks for starting this Pebbles.


 
Sista, speak against those problems. Open your mouth and speak against them in Jesus name. 
Thanks to the prayer warriors for following God's direction for these prayer threads. This is a blessing. Thanks foremost to my Lord and savior, beautiful savior Jesus Christ, for making things happen.


----------



## Empress Yahudah

Thank u father God in Jesus Holy name Amen


----------



## deola

Hi everyone,
First of all I'd like to say a big thank you to Pebbles for posting this prayer through the inspiration of the Holy Spirit. Because you have given of yourself to be used of God like this you will never lack help when and where you need it in Jesus' name, amen!
I had a depressed period in my life last year when I did not pass an important exam I had taken twice already. The devil tried to play with my mind telling me it was becos I had just given birth to my beautiful daughter and I was stressed out. True I was somewhat stressed out but knowing the kind of academic background I'm coming from I disagreed. I'm the sort of person that works/studies really well under pressure. 
I was physically pained when I did not pass the exam the 2nd time. I mean I was so sure that I was going to make it that time. And the funny thing, a friend who also took the exam for the 1st time felt she did not do well and was already preparing to take it again passed it! Oh I was mad at God! My husband tried to encourage me but how many of you ladies know that no one can really encourage you except you first talk and pray youself out of depression?
I moped around for all of about 2 days during which time I literally tuned out the voice of the Holy spirit. But God is patient and has promised to never leave us nor forsake us. He kept bringing scriptures to my mind and spirit till I finally gave in and surrendered. After asking forgiveness and letting the Holy Spirit soothe my spirit, He healed me and I picked up myself and I'm daily looking up to Him. I have since registered to take the exam again in Dec of '07. This is the last time I can do so according to the Board. I need everyone's prayers so I can be licensed to practice here in the States.
It is well.


----------



## Naijaqueen

I thank God for what I see on this thread and forum as a whole.


----------



## Browndilocks

This prayer is SUCH a HUGE blessing!  Thank God I can turn to this prayer whenever I'm feeling down.  God bless my LHCF sisters and all the other sisters and people in my life who need YOU.  Thank you Jesus!


----------



## coconow2007

Thank you for your prayer - I will pass this on to my family and friends who continue to struggle with the spirit of depression.


----------



## thiccknlong

I didnt read it all, but just know , God healed me from depression ! When I tell you God will and can bless, I know. So ladies, keep praying! Pray without ceasing ! Jesus has something(s) he wants to teach you through your pain. You will not love him like you should unless you go through like he did. So, press your way, stay in the word, keep prayer and your lips and you can make it through!


----------



## thiccknlong

deola said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> First of all I'd like to say a big thank you to Pebbles for posting this prayer through the inspiration of the Holy Spirit. Because you have given of yourself to be used of God like this you will never lack help when and where you need it in Jesus' name, amen!
> I had a depressed period in my life last year when I did not pass an important exam I had taken twice already. The devil tried to play with my mind telling me it was becos I had just given birth to my beautiful daughter and I was stressed out. True I was somewhat stressed out but knowing the kind of academic background I'm coming from I disagreed. I'm the sort of person that works/studies really well under pressure.
> I was physically pained when I did not pass the exam the 2nd time. I mean I was so sure that I was going to make it that time. And the funny thing, a friend who also took the exam for the 1st time felt she did not do well and was already preparing to take it again passed it! Oh I was mad at God! My husband tried to encourage me but how many of you ladies know that no one can really encourage you except you first talk and pray youself out of depression?
> I moped around for all of about 2 days during which time I literally tuned out the voice of the Holy spirit. But God is patient and has promised to never leave us nor forsake us. He kept bringing scriptures to my mind and spirit till I finally gave in and surrendered. After asking forgiveness and letting the Holy Spirit soothe my spirit, He healed me and I picked up myself and I'm daily looking up to Him. I have since registered to take the exam again in Dec of '07. This is the last time I can do so according to the Board. I need everyone's prayers so I can be licensed to practice here in the States.
> It is well.


 
It is ! I wish you the best sista ! You'll make it, he just probably wanted to teach you something. Blessings !


----------



## klb120475

thicknlong said:
			
		

> I didnt read it all, but just know , *God healed me from depression *! When I tell you God will and can bless, I know. So ladies, keep praying! Pray without ceasing ! Jesus has something(s) he wants to teach you through your pain. You will not love him like you should unless you go through like he did. So, press your way, stay in the word, keep prayer and your lips and you can make it through!


 

Praise Him!!!!


----------



## springbreeze

Amen!

i needed this prayer, thank you so much!


----------



## Ms Red

Amen!


----------



## Browndilocks

This prayer has helped me through so many times!  I really need to be delivered from a situation right now .  I'm going to have to repeat this daily.


----------



## The Savvy Sistah

Pebbles,

The anointing of God is all over that prayer.

I needed it so much! I have been so depressed and I've been trying to hide it from my family. When my grandmother fell two months ago and broke her neck and had to have brain sugery it was so hard on our family. But praise God she is improving. They sent her home on hospice but Jesus and my mother said No! And when the doctors came back to our home this week , they took her off hospice and up graded her condition. (praise God)

But my personal life has me so down. My finaces have dried up, I haven't had an assignment in months and I have been extremely lonely. I have been going back to my past and blaming myself for every little mistake. I know God wants to heal me and I have to learn to forgive myself.

I just need some peace! I'm running from calls from bill collectors and sometimes I feel like I'm having anxiety attacks.



I'm actually feel the peace of God as I write, He's so awesome. Sometimes He just wants you to tell Him how you feel. And inspite of everything I know God is able to remove this spirit of depression off my life for good.

I'll be writing back soon, I have a testimony in the making.

God Bless You!


----------



## Golong

I can't express how this thread held me from giving up.
I have been depressed for longer than I can remember, this past week new personal information has been brough to my attention was truely the straw that broke this sistas back.  I woke up this moring needing church, but I couldn't manage to get myself out of bed- not out of laziness, but out of sheer mental and emotional exhaustion- I lied there for hours fighting back tears until that lump in my throat wanted to burst.  I managed to go to 5pm service at church and I got on my knees begged God for help. I felt stronger after service.  I got home and the same strong negative feeling came over me.  I got on this board and this is the first thread I see.  I do believe God hears me, I was directed here.  I am doing my best to hold it together and saying that prayer really helped.  Thank you.


----------



## shalom

Good morning ladies,

I just wanted to ask that you keep my sister in yours prayers.  She seems to be going through a bad bought of depression.  I've tried to find out what's wrong, but she won't tell me.  I very scared she's walking around with this dark cloud over her.

Thank you.


----------



## Imani

deleted........


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

This is an awesome thread.  There was a time that I was tempted to drive my car into the wall on the freeway.  this was only about 6 months ago.  I was dealing with EXTREME depression and various medical issues. I am here to tell you that JESUS delivered me from that situation and has blessed my overall situation.  I wish I would have found this thread during that time.  But never the less i will continue to pray the prayer I found here today.  What a blessing.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

*Bre~Bre* said:


> This is an awesome thread. There was a time that I was tempted to drive my car into the wall on the freeway. this was only about 6 months ago. I was dealing with EXTREME depression and various medical issues. I am here to tell you that JESUS delivered me from that situation and has blessed my overall situation. I wish I would have found this thread during that time. But never the less i will continue to pray the prayer I found here today. What a blessing.


 
Bre~Bre,

I miss you sister.  If you want to talk...pm me.

Luv, N&W


----------



## Browndilocks

I will keep visiting this thread until I experience a breakthrough for real!  God has really blessed me over the past few months. Blessings that I didn't even ask for and now I'm being attacked. Anxiety is trying to take over my mind but the devil is a LIAR!!!!! I WILL have the VICTORY!!


----------



## shalom

Browndilocks said:


> I will keep visiting this thread until I experience a breakthrough for real! God has really blessed me over the past few months. Blessings that I didn't even ask for and now I'm being attacked. Anxiety is trying to take over my mind but the devil is a LIAR!!!!! I WILL have the VICTORY!!


 
Yes.... he is. And the victory is yours. All morning long and even while I was asleep I just hearing this song I think Kirk Franklin and one of his choir sung it, but it goes like this "Holy spirit please fall down." I been praying all morning long that the anoiting of the Holy Spirit fall down and break every yoke of bondage. 

Father God, humbly I pray before you and ask that you release the anoiting of your Holy Spirit to break every yoke of bondage to depression and anxiety for everyone in this thread that has requested deliverance. Lord Jesus, I ask that you walk through the thoughts of every person here and take control of their mind and thinking to bring clarity, clear understanding, strength and courage to overcome to confusion of Satan. I bind, tie and cast out from them the spirit of confusion over their lives and I ask heavenly father that this spirit be broken once and for all. In Jesus precious name I pray AMEN.

Believe Brown, just believe don't try to control this on your own, but let God take control.

Peace, Sweetness.


----------



## Galleta

*amen and thank you pebbles*


----------



## Tzarina

I need to add my testomy. At lot of things have been happening at work which has lead me to a nervous breakdown. Today I felt so depressed I couldn’t get out of bed to go to work, I just wanted to die but I believe Gods angel spoke to me. He told me to get up, wash myself and clean the kitchen. I did all this but was stilling feeling really down so I cut myself. I was then that the Spirit of the Lord came to me and told me to go to church. 

I wasn’t sure if the church would be open but I have trust in the Lord and as soon as I left the house the sun came out. When I got to church the mass was just about to start and Sister I feel no sham in admitting I was moved to tears. I sat and sobbed my heart out and the people there were so kind they listen to me and prayed with me. 

I went to my GP office and I was told that I was going to be assigned a councillor.

Jesus’ love is amazing it’s so complete and full you just need to bring your problems to him and he'll put the right people in your life.


----------



## LiberianGirl

Thank you Pebbles.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Amen!!

Thank you for that mighty and powerful prayer!! I was drawn to this today and this is just what I needed!! Thank you for forming the words in my heart and soul so prefectly in prayer.


----------



## MissYocairis

BEAUTIFUL, PEBBLES!   



pebbles said:


> Before the actual prayer, I wanted to say a few words to you all first.
> 
> *This prayer thread addresses DEPRESSION ONLY. We will have threads for other prayer needs.*
> 
> God wants us to pray for our sisters, and so this will be the first prayer. As we move through the weeks and months of this year, we will pray for many things:
> 
> -strong marriages
> -new marriages for the single women of this forum
> -our children,
> -divine healing for the afflicted
> -financial blessings and jobs
> -etc.
> 
> But I first wanted to begin with Depression. Too many of us suffer from anxiety and depression, and once you get this thing under control, you’ll find that many other things naturally start to fall in place. The spirit of depression destroys lives. It brings on physical illness, anger, anxiety, low self-esteem, bitterness, anger, strife, addictions, and the list goes on and on… You name it, depression brings it, and God wants His daughters to have a relationship with HIM, and experience *supernatural* healing, the kind only HE can give.
> 
> I’ve posted a prayer that I prayed as I sat at my computer. This is the manner in which I pray for all things. I’m aware that there are many who would like to pray, but don’t know how, and don’t know the words to speak, so The Spirit of The Lord led me to post a prayer that you can pray with me for yourselves, our LHCF sisters, and our loved ones suffering from the spirit of depression and everything that comes with it.
> 
> It looks long, but only takes less than 10 minutes to say. I tried to keep it as brief as possible, but there’s a lot that needs to be addressed when it comes to this unclean spirit. If, like me, you have been plagued by depression for a long time, and for some to the point of suicide, as I was 11 years ago, I urge you to take some time each day to begin to heal and loosen the hold this demon has over you. As we pray with you, and you pray for yourself and your LHCF sisters, I promise you that THE LORD will begin to move in your life.
> 
> You may not have anyone to pray for you. I’m here, as are so many other prayer warriors on this forum. We want to see you set free from this spirit of heaviness, anxiety, and depression.
> 
> Through all your trials, please, know that GOD sees all things, and knows all things, and HE loves YOU!
> 
> Don’t sit alone in the dark thinking about how bad things are and crying over the past and what can’t be changed. If you’re going through a difficult and terrible time, turn off the radio and put on some Gospel music. Puffy and Mariah Carey and the rest should not be ministering to you at this time. They cannot help you. They can only depress you more. You need the Spirit of God to heal and strengthen you.
> 
> Get some tapes by Bishop T.D. Jakes for uplifting word.
> 
> Gather some Gospel cd’s and let them play in the background. Some of you need something to uplift you. Throw on some John P. Kee or Fred Hammond and clap your hands!
> 
> Did you know that the spirit of depression CANNOT dwell in a heart and mind that is praising the LORD in song and in dance? Try it! You have nothing to lose except your depression!
> 
> Let these songs chase away the spirit of depression in your atmosphere. Even when you’re out, let them play in the background on low volume. Loose the Spirit of the LORD in your atmosphere. Change will take place!
> 
> For those of you who want something contemporary to play, I HIGHLY recommend Fred Hammond’s cd entitled “Somethin’ Bout Love.” He outdid himself on that one. Just put it on and let it play. Play it in your room, in your cars to and from work, and in your house.
> If you don’t have any Gospel cd’s, or don’t have the money to buy Fred Hammond’s cd, send me a pm, and I’ll make a copy of mine along with some other favorite Gospel songs and send it to you. It won’t cost you a dime. All you have to do is give me your name and address, and it’s on its way to you. I have hundreds of blank cd’s cluttering my home and office, to the point that my boys are using them as Frisbees. I will gladly send you some songs to praise the LORD with. You will be blessed!
> 
> *Finally, to my sisters in Christ who are praying with me:* Every single day I ask God to bless you for what you’re doing, and to cover you with The Blood of Jesus as you pray for others. I thank-you for praying with me, and may God work mighty miracles in your lives for your sacrifice and selflessness where your sisters are concerned.
> 
> Please, feel free to add your own prayers and scripture passages to this thread. I have some powerful Psalms I’ll be adding as well.
> 
> Be Blessed, in Jesus’ name,
> 
> Pebbles :Rose:


----------



## genesis132

this is just what I needed right now...thanks!


----------



## Duchesse

Thank you to all the ladies in this thread! I pray we will all be blessed.

Pebbles, that was wonderful and truly, truly, needed. I do feel lighter after praying/reading what you wrote. Jesus is real!

I've battled with depression and dark periods for years now. Even when I was a little kid I used to wonder what was wrong with me and why I wasn't as lighthearted and "free" as some of my friends. Depression is spiritual oppression and doesn't attack only adults. Now that I'm older, I thank God that I know that by having faith and truly believing, I can be set free, and don't have to sink into black moods. 

This sounds crazy, but sometimes I am grateful that I've battled with depression. It has led me to look inward and to ultimately look for God.


----------



## Casarela

AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!! THANK YOU JESUS FOR BRINGING MY EYES TO THIS THREAD .  DEFINETLY WHAT I NEEDED . 

THANK YOU AGAIN! THANK YOU PEBBLES FOR SHARING THIS PRAYER.





pebbles said:


> Prayer Against Depression and Anxiety.
> 
> LORD, GOD, we thank-you for the opportunity to come together as a corporate body to pray for ourselves, our sisters, our families, our friends, and our children, who are suffering from anxiety and depression.
> 
> LORD, we recognize that we’ve sinned against YOU and YOU alone, and have done things that are not pleasing in YOUR sight, but we thank-you for The Blood of JESUS that washes away our sins, and allows us to come humbly to YOUR THRONE OF GRACE with our prayer requests. Let the words and prayers of our mouths line up with the desires of YOUR HEART, FATHER, for in all things, we pray that YOUR WILL be done.
> 
> LORD, in the name of JESUS, we take authority and dominion over the spirits of depression, anxiety, and suicide. We curse them to their very roots! We declare the works of the enemy* null and void* over the lives of our LHCF sisters, our families, our children, our friends, and ourselves! We bind the works of the enemy who seeks to destroy us and our loved ones through depression, and we loose healing over ourselves, our LHCF sisters, our children, family members, and our friends, in the name of JESUS.
> 
> FATHER, we lift up our sisters who are being plagued by the spirit of suicide. LORD, GOD, shut the mouth of the enemy that tells us we would be better off dead, that our families and friends would be better off with us not around because we cause too much trouble, that we’re not important, that we have no purpose, that no-one could ever love us, that no-one would miss us if we were gone, that YOU would never forgive us because of past sins. *The devil is a LIAR!* Silence him, FATHER. Send YOUR angels to minister to our sisters. Let them hear YOUR voice. Comfort and heal them, LORD, in the name of JESUS. Let them walk in victory and in deliverance, as only YOUR SPIRIT can give.
> 
> FATHER, we curse the spirit of low self-esteem and inadequacy. LORD, teach us, as your word says in Psalms 139:14, that we are FEARFULLY and WONDERFULLY made; MARVELOUS are YOUR WORKS, Oh GOD, and that our souls know it well! LORD, whatever negative words somebody spoke over us or to us that caused some of us to suffer with low self-esteem, we declare the power in those words DEAD, in the name of JESUS! Whether it was a parent, aunt, uncle, grandparent, sibling, boyfriend, or whoever said that thing, it is now *powerless* to control us any longer.
> 
> LORD, we ask you to heal us all of past hurts, all manner of abuse, be they psychological, physical, or sexual in nature, addictions of all kinds, and any actions of the past that brought us down. Help us not to live in the past, but to look forward with joy in our hearts, and with expectancy for YOUR GRACE, MERCY, and BLESSINGS in our lives.
> 
> LORD, GOD, we ask that you would free us from the spirits of ANGER, BITTERNESS, JEALOUSY, UNFORGIVENESS, VINDICTIVENESS, WITCHCRAFT, ENVY, REBELLION, and just plain old MEANESS. None of these things bring you Honor or Glory, nor do they do anything to uplift us and bring us happiness. They only cause us to be unhappy, to wallow in self-pity, to live and walk in darkness and in unfulfilled lives.
> 
> FATHER, some of us have things and situations in our lives that act as an open door and brings the demon of depression in to run amuck all over our lives. LORD, *show us* what it is, point it out to us, *shine a spotlight on it,* sharpen our spiritual vision, give your daughters clarity, and strengthen us to remove those things that are causing anxiety and depression to come into our lives.
> -If it’s something we’re doing, make us uncomfortable any time we go to do it, *speak to us and convict us,* so that we may be delivered. FATHER, *free us,* in the name of JESUS!
> -Move us out of these unhealthy, ungodly relationships! Move those people away from us. Give us the strength to turn our backs to these things, once and for all!
> -FATHER, if it’s a generational curse, we ask that you remove it from us, in the *MIGHTY* name of *JESUS!* What manner of curse can stand before YOU and not be broken at the sound of YOUR name?
> 
> We rebuke _*the enemy *_who seeks to keep us bound and captive through sin, in JESUS’ name!
> 
> FATHER, we speak to these mountains and order them to be moved, by the *power and might* in the name of *JESUS!*
> 
> LORD, those who have been crying non-stop and don’t even understand why, dry their eyes, and send your spirit of comfort to console and heal them. Let our sisters and loved ones *not* be troubled over *anything,* but let them cast their cares at YOUR FEET, knowing that YOU have everything under control.
> 
> FATHER, those who haven’t had a decent night’s sleep in ages because of worry, in the name of JESUS, cause them to lay their heads on their pillows tonight and lose consciousness. Don’t let them wake up in the middle of the night, crying. Knock them out, LORD! Give them a peaceful, restful sleep that will rejuvenate their minds and bodies.
> 
> FATHER, give us the strength to WAIT ON YOU! LORD, help us to come to an understanding that we CAN’T do it for ourselves! We’ve tried, but failed. Teach us patience, LORD!
> 
> FATHER, YOU uphold all who fall and YOU raise those who are bowed down. YOU give freedom to the prisoners. YOU open the eyes of the blind. YOU heal the brokenhearted and bind up their wounds. YOU relieve the fatherless and the widows. YOU lift up the humble, but cast down the wicked.
> 
> Restore a JOY and a PEACE that only YOUR SPIRIT can give, to us, to our LHCF sisters, and to our loved ones; one that SURPASSES all our understanding, and goes beyond what we could ever hope or ask for.
> 
> FATHER, we thank-you for sound minds, for peace in our spirits and in our hearts, for healing our hurts. Help us to understand that we need to have a relationship with YOU, LORD. That YOUR desire is not to see our deaths, but that we have a closer walk with YOU every day, not just when we’re in trouble.
> 
> LORD, let us remember that in all things and for all things, we need to seek YOUR will.
> 
> FATHER, GOD, we thank-you that at the sound of the name of JESUS, situations and circumstances have to change, strong-holds are torn down, yolks are broken.
> 
> We praise YOU, OH LORD, for being our *strong tower,* for being *mighty in battle!* FATHER, with YOU for us, who can be against us? *Hallelujah!*
> 
> LORD,GOD, we thank-you for all that YOU’RE doing, for all YOU’RE going to do in the lives of our LHCF sisters, the lives of our loved ones, and our own lives. We thank-you for the MIRACLES that will come forth because we’ve asked it in JESUS’ name, and believe we receive them.
> 
> Let those who have turned away from YOU be brought back, and let those who have never known YOU, come to discover the AWESOME, MIGHTY, POWERFUL, MERCIFUL GOD THAT *YOU ARE!*
> 
> FATHER, we ask that our sisters who pray this prayer and all the other prayers and Psalms to be posted on this thread, believing YOU for their deliverance, be healed and delivered indeed. LORD, cause it to be that even those who don’t ever open this prayer thread, experience breakthroughs *anyway,* simply because this prayer and those to follow are posted on the forum.
> 
> LORD, let YOUR  BLESSINGS  and HEALING POWER spill out from this thread and onto the forum, and let it be done by YOUR HAND OF GLORY, FOR YOUR HONOR ONLY!
> 
> *We promise to give YOU ALL THE GLORY AND PRAISE, for YOU ALONE ARE WORTHY!
> 
> In JESUS’ name we pray,
> 
> AMEN! *


----------



## Poohbear

Please pray for me. I feel like I am going through a quarter life crisis. It has gotten so bad that I sometimes feel like not living anymore. Hope all is well with everyone else.


----------



## Renovating

Poohbear said:


> Please pray for me. I feel like I am going through a quarter life crisis. It has gotten so bad that I sometimes *feel like not living anymore*. Hope all is well with everyone else.


 
Poohbear,

You are a beautiful person inside and out. Even in one of your darkest moments, you were able to acknowledge what is going with everyone else. (in red) I just want you to know that you are NOT alone.  I've actually felt this way (the bolded) off and on for most of my life and I think we are about the same age.  I will keep you in my prayers.


Please know that God does not make mistakes. This may sound strange, but seeing your post helped me because this weekend I felt like just giving up on everything.  Whenever I feel like that, it embarrasses me to the point that I start isolating myself. It helped me to realize that the Devil really is a liar and I am not the only one going through this.  Even though we are going through a lot of pain, God will get the glory out of situations in the end. 


I wanted to share a prayer I found in a prayer book I have. ( Someone on this forum posted a link and I ordered it a few months ago. www.christianword.org)   

Prayer for Mind Cleansing & Clarity
Heavenly Father, we come to You now in the name of our Lord and Savior
Jesus Christ. Lord Jesus, we ask You according to John 14:13-14 to wash  over our minds with the Blood of Jesus and cleanse out all darkness and all thoughts that are contrary to Your will and destiny for our lives. We ask You Lord Jesus to shut any doors that need to be shut whether spiritual or natural in our lives. Lord, please forgive us for any  bitterness birthed from the spirit of depression and replace it when thoughts and a heart that is pleasing to You. Heavenly Father, we ask You to give us and any person in the need of clarity of thought, clarity of mind, clarity of knowing and hearing Your Voice according to John 16:23. We bind the spirit of depression and suicide in the Name of Jesus Christ and declare all of its works dead in our lives. We ask you Heavenly Father to loose into us the Spirit of Truth according to I John 4:6 and Psalm 51:10. Lord we thank You for being strong when we are weak.  Thank you for being our Redeemer Lord. Thank you Lord for being faithful even when we are not. In Jesus' name we pray. Amen.

 Be encouraged, Poohbear.


----------



## Highly Favored8

Thank you for this Prayer Pebbles! God Bless!


----------



## cupcakes

thank you for the beautiful prayer. it has really touched me


----------



## nappysunflowers

Thank you Pebbles for starting this thread. It was needed by so many women on LHCF. You have no idea how many lives you will touch, and I hope you continue to do good work on this site. As someone who has battled depression (and isn't done yet), it means a lot to read things like this on this site. Thank you. 
Amen and blessings to you sister...


----------



## topsyturvy86

Thank you lots Pebbles. I just realized this thread started in 2005 but I really needed to see this today. I'm so tired ... i'm not where I feel I should be at this point in my life. I've worked incredibly hard to get there but it's just not happening and i'm tired. I'm slowly going into a state of depression and loosing the will to keep trying. I find it difficult to pray because i've prayed about it lots and ... well.


----------



## GodsGrace

I just read this thread for the first time today, and I'm so glad I did. Even though it's an old thread, I thank God for the lives it's touched and healed through Jesus. It was something I needed to see and something I need to do. It's been a battle I've fought for too long by myself and I realize that I will never win unless I surrender it all to Him. So thank you for this, and God bless all my LHCF sisters.


----------



## Mis007

Thank you...​


----------



## TG2000

I needed this.  Thank you in abundance.


----------



## gn1g

during this holiday season depression and anxiety are horrible.

I am adding my daughter and I to the prayer list.  Thanks Pebbles for starting this.


----------



## Browndilocks

This prayer is so beautiful.  It has really been a blessing in my life!  It is so useful to me, and I continue to use it as a tool to combat adversity. God ALWAYS takes care of every little situation that troubles me. I am thankful that I can reference this prayer when depression & anxiety tries to rear their ugly heads.  Praise God!


----------



## BrandNew

I know this is old but I just had to say thank you so much, I was really blessed by this.


----------



## KaiT

I need prayer right now. I am depressed with feelings of hopelessness. I know God loves me but I am constantly battling feelings of anxiety. I have picked up the phone book to find counseling sessions to help me get a little focus but to no avail. All I find is groups for alcoholism and drug addiction and thank God I have neither one of those. I just got married 2 months ago and my husband is in another city but we are both in the same state ..3 hours away. I feel like he is already drifting away from me...now we barely talk. I know he is going through some things right now and I am starting to pray for my husband's peace of mind. His phone will ring and he gets off the phone with me to answer the other call...im being put on a back burner and it hurts. He are having some issues but I keep trying to trust God to see us through and keep me from losing my own peace of mind. My anxiety is increasing and I am looking for prayer from anyone who will remember. I have been praying and rebuking the devil just to have peace...can anyone understand that feeling? It is very consuming. Thanks for listening!


----------



## pebbles

KaiT said:


> I need prayer right now. I am depressed with feelings of hopelessness. I know God loves me but I am constantly battling feelings of anxiety. I have picked up the phone book to find counseling sessions to help me get a little focus but to no avail. All I find is groups for alcoholism and drug addiction and thank God I have neither one of those. I just got married 2 months ago and my husband is in another city but we are both in the same state ..3 hours away. I feel like he is already drifting away from me...now we barely talk. I know he is going through some things right now and I am starting to pray for my husband's peace of mind. His phone will ring and he gets off the phone with me to answer the other call...im being put on a back burner and it hurts. He are having some issues but I keep trying to trust God to see us through and keep me from losing my own peace of mind. My anxiety is increasing and I am looking for prayer from anyone who will remember. I have been praying and rebuking the devil just to have peace...can anyone understand that feeling? It is very consuming. Thanks for listening!



As difficult as things are for you, please know that you are not forgotten. No matter what it looks like, GOD is still in control. I will pray for you, sis. :Rose:


----------



## KaiT

Thank you ....you have no idea how much that means to me right now. Im very grateful..lots of hugs. In appearances, it doesn't seem to be changing but I know God is working on it somehow. I just feel so sad, you know.


----------



## soonergirl

"Be still and know that he is god"

God knows and cares for you. He knows all that is before you... "Be steadfast, unmoveable always abounding in the ways of the lord"... "He will never leave you nor forsake you"..Remember his thoughts are not our thoughts, his ways not your ways.. I believe right now he will fix this for you.. Keep praying for your husband... I pray for your peace of mind, in the name of jesus!!! Hang in there!! You are not alone!!!


----------



## Monie24

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## tmrskltn

God bless u pebbles, i don't know u but truly believe u are God's servant. I have been going through it the last couple of days and i camae on here remembering that there was a christian thread and right at the top was this  GOD IS SO GOOD, and he works through people sometimes when they don't even know it . U don't know how God used GOD BLESS u i can't say this enough. (with tears in my eyes)


----------



## tmrskltn

And God bless us all , so that we don't use medications that only do us more harm than good. Jesus is the only way.


----------



## TrustMeLove

Talk about the Lord doing knowing where you are going to be and what you are going to be going through in the future. This was an on time post and prayer for me..

This was created a year + ago and God knew I would need it June 30, 2009. Thank you Jesus....for looking out for me inspite of me. 

Thank you JESUS! Talk about the power of the Lord and His spirit and word being a comforter.

I'm thinking much clearer..my heart has calmed down greatly. And I'm thankful...sooo thankful.


----------



## mocha.li

I'm very thankful for this prayer.  It is what i needed at this very moment.


----------



## WorkInProgress88

.amen!!!!!


----------



## inthepink

Thanks for this prayer.


----------



## Laela

Amen.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Though we may get depressed from time to time, we believe that the act of suicide never takes place apart from demonic influences driving one to take their own life. Suicide is directly counter to the power of life that God has put so strongly into His creation. Everywhere we look we see life growing, even in the most hostile environments. *This "survival instinct" is a gift from God.* In fact, if He didn't bestow this gift upon His creation there probably wouldn't be any life on this planet at all! Suicide, then, is directly contrary to the will of God, and originated in the realm of the demonic host, who come only to "steal, and to kill, and to destroy" (*John 10:10*). Though demons may try to tempt us to kill ourselves, as Christians we have power over the devil and he cannot push us to do this if we sincerely call on the name of the Lord! 
SOURCE: What does the Bible say about Suicide


----------



## beaux cheveux

Thank-you for the beautiful prayer.
Please pray for me.


----------



## LuLu

Amen, Awesome!


----------



## Angelicus

I read this prayer years ago and it helped me in so many different ways. I had to read it again today just before driving to the "valley of the shadow of death:" my job. I had yet another sleepless night about my job. I prayed today that those dreams go away and that I finally get the rest I need-- that God grants me "unconsciousness" as Pebbles said. 

I changed my resume around yesterday and started looking at job openings today! I feel a breakthrough/new job coming very soon!


----------



## PaleoChick

Amen. 
Thank you OP. I needed this prayer so badly right now. I have reasons to be happy, but I have been fighting depression for years. I refuse to be on meds bcI just really need someone to listen and help me with the deeper issues. Pills are just a band-aid. I believe I was meant to find this thread today. I know things will get better for me.


----------



## sunshinelove

God Bless you Pebbles.  I thank God for creating you to speak to and pray for women all over the world in regards to depression and anxiety; the silent killers.   I experienced some disheartening events being involved in an episode where I had to jump out of a moving car because of an attempted attack by a taxi driver. I had no broken bones and am a miracle walking and speaking.  I had so many events happen that have caused me distress and have just lowered my quality of life. At times I’ve wondered why did all this happen to me, you name it, I’ve probably been through it.  Lost friends, had no idea that people who I’d considered to be best friends were really not on my side.  I just lost in so many ways. I found comfort in reading the book of Job, because of all he went through I related.

 I’ve prayed Pebble’s prayer before and everytime I do, I feel the Lord moving, taking away heaviness and putting the enemy under subjection .  God is a healer ladies, we just have to continue to believe on His word and have faith.  It may sound hard and you’ve probably been told this before but Faith and hoping for what you do not see is an important weapon to defeat the enemy.  Remain steadfast in the hope of the Lord.  Everytime you may feel as if you are about to have an attack just call on the name of Jesus.  Because "at the name of Jesus every knee should bow, in heaven and on earth and under the earth” (Phil 2:10).  I would just like to join in the prayer for all the sisters and brothers that need deliverance from depression and anxiety.

Gracious and heavenly Father, first I thank you for using our dear sister Pebbles for placing this prayer here on the Long Hair Care Forum.  Thank you for helping her and moving her to her knees and being sensitive to the  people that have been dealing with hard times, with depression and anxiety.  Lord no one knows how it feels for each person to have to endure the battle of dealing with these illnesses; these tools that Satan uses to keep Your people down.  I pray God that others will become more sensitive to the people that battle with anxiety and depression.  Father I pray along with Pebbles and the other ladies in this LHCF, that those of us who have had to deal with these attacks of the enemy be delivered from every trace and form of depression and anxiety.  Whether it was a breakup with a boyfriend, the death of a loved one, sexual abuse or neglect as a child, the experiencing of some tragic and non-normative event that triggered our having depression and anxiety, I declare in Your name JESUS, freedom from the triggers. Freedom from those things that have led us into a downward spiral.  You came so that we might have life; so that we might have it more abundantly.  You bled and died on the cross to save us from our sins, from sicknesses, from diseases, from depression and anxiety.  Father, I pray for every single person who comes to this thread.  As a result of them coming to the thread, praying and believing, send them abundant blessings and move in their lives in a way that You have never moved before.  

Help us Father God to remember that each of us has a purpose for being.  Help us to remember that we may be down for one season, but by the power of God we will be able to stand and do the work that You have called us to do.  Let us not be forgetful of the reason that You have saved us, cleansed us and freed us from depression and anxiety. Help us Lord to march forward in the liberty wherewith you have made us free.  Let us not be entangled again with the yolk of bondage. I proclaim freedom from every hindrance, every sin, every attack and plan of the enemy.  Thank You for walking with us. Thank You for creating us. Thank You for being with us when we felt as if we had no one; when we felt alone and in despair.  When we felt as if no one cared about us.  When we feel as if no one loves, Lord Jesus help us to remember that You love us.  That even if no one else loves us what matters most is that You love us.  You have always loved us and you will love us for an eternity.  I speak this into the lives of those currently looking for a way out, those currently dealing with anxiety and depression.  

Sweet and wonderful God, help us also to remember that the time is NOW, for those of us  who have not done so, to leave the dark and become one with Your marvelous light.  It is only by You that we can enter into a life of freedom and liberty.  Those of us who have not accepted You as Saviour and Lord help us and move us to want to make the choice today.  Let us never cease praising Your Holy name.  Wherever I go, I will speak of Your goodness, of Your everlasting mercies.  Father I thank You for such a time as this.  For moving me into this season and for the all the people on this thread who are being tried before they move into the next dimension that You have ordered for them.  I bless Your name Jesus.  Who is like the almighty God? No one, Lord there is no one like You.  There is no one else but You Lord who can deliver and free us from the chains the enemy uses to try to keep us down.  In Your name Jesus is FREEDOM.  Let everyone who comes to this forum experience the FREEDOM that can only come from You.  I pray this prayer in your name Jesus.  That you have total dominion and control over our lives, over our minds, over every cell in our body.  Defeat the enemy Jesus.  Pulverize every work of darkness, In Jesus’ name I pray AMEN.

God bless every one of you in this year of 2010. Praise be to the Most High God.


----------



## Guitarhero

That darkness and despair will be removed and replaced with light and hope for all who frequent here, for those in the network of those who frequent here.  May peace and light expand exponentially for all of us and ours.


----------



## belldandy

I don't even know if anyone comes into this thread anymore.  I want to thank Pebbles for starting this thread...it is truly a blessing.  

I just want to go back to being the person I used to be, spiritually, mentally, emotionally and physically.  I have lost so much in such a short amount of time, I was in school to be a doctor and somehow I allowed other things to convince me that I am nothing. (abusive relationship)  Some days i really don't even feel like living anymore because of all the pain.  I know i shouldnt be telling all my business but it really doesnt matter who knows anymore, its gotten that bad. I don't know what my purpose is in life anymore...some days I can't even get out of bed.  If anyone is reading this please just say a prayer for me, I pray that anyone reading this is blessed in the almighty name of Jesus. 

Psalm 40

1 I waited patiently for the LORD; 
       he turned to me and heard my cry. 
 2 He lifted me out of the slimy pit, 
       out of the mud and mire; 
       he set my feet on a rock 
       and gave me a firm place to stand. 

 3 He put a new song in my mouth, 
       a hymn of praise to our God. 
       Many will see and fear 
       and put their trust in the LORD. 

Amen.


----------



## asummertyme

thnx for this pebbles...this is so powerful and I needed this right now, I am going thru alot of anxiety and today has especially been a bad day...I will keep praying...


----------



## asummertyme

saying a prayer for you belldandy..please stay encouraged..keep praying..you can get thru this..





belldandy said:


> I don't even know if anyone comes into this thread anymore.  I want to thank Pebbles for starting this thread...it is truly a blessing.
> 
> I just want to go back to being the person I used to be, spiritually, mentally, emotionally and physically.  I have lost so much in such a short amount of time, I was in school to be a doctor and somehow I allowed other things to convince me that I am nothing. (abusive relationship)  Some days i really don't even feel like living anymore because of all the pain.  I know i shouldnt be telling all my business but it really doesnt matter who knows anymore, its gotten that bad. I don't know what my purpose is in life anymore...some days I can't even get out of bed.  If anyone is reading this please just say a prayer for me, I pray that anyone reading this is blessed in the almighty name of Jesus.
> 
> Psalm 40
> 
> 1 I waited patiently for the LORD;
> he turned to me and heard my cry.
> 2 He lifted me out of the slimy pit,
> out of the mud and mire;
> he set my feet on a rock
> and gave me a firm place to stand.
> 
> 3 He put a new song in my mouth,
> a hymn of praise to our God.
> Many will see and fear
> and put their trust in the LORD.
> 
> Amen.


----------



## YNOBE

belldandy said:


> I don't even know if anyone comes into this thread anymore. I want to thank Pebbles for starting this thread...it is truly a blessing.
> 
> _*I just want to go back to being the person I used to be, spiritually, mentally, emotionally and physically. I have lost so much in such a short amount of time, I was in school to be a doctor and somehow I allowed other things to convince me that I am nothing. (abusive relationship) Some days i really don't even feel like living anymore because of all the pain. I know i shouldnt be telling all my business but it really doesnt matter who knows anymore, its gotten that bad. I don't know what my purpose is in life anymore...some days I can't even get out of bed. If anyone is reading this please just say a prayer for me, I pray that anyone reading this is blessed in the almighty name of Jesus. *_
> 
> Psalm 40
> 
> 1 I waited patiently for the LORD;
> he turned to me and heard my cry.
> 2 He lifted me out of the slimy pit,
> out of the mud and mire;
> he set my feet on a rock
> and gave me a firm place to stand.
> 
> 3 He put a new song in my mouth,
> a hymn of praise to our God.
> Many will see and fear
> and put their trust in the LORD.
> 
> Amen.


 
 First I'd like to say thacks to Pebbles for the post! It was very inspiring. I'm always looking thru the hair care forums, this is my first time in this one, but I will surely come back! Its filled with good stuff! 


OMG Belldandy I am going thru something VERY similar. As I read what u wrote all I could say is wow, this sounds like my life! I know its hard and you feel like your going thru it alone (I was feeling the same way until I came across your post). I had no idea that so many others are going thru the same trials. Stay strong girlie, this is just a test. God is with you and he will help you thru it!


----------



## luthiengirlie

pebbles said:


> Prayer Against Depression and Anxiety.
> 
> LORD, GOD, we thank-you for the opportunity to come together as a corporate body to pray for ourselves, our sisters, our families, our friends, and our children, who are suffering from anxiety and depression.
> 
> LORD, we recognize that we’ve sinned against YOU and YOU alone, and have done things that are not pleasing in YOUR sight, but we thank-you for The Blood of JESUS that washes away our sins, and allows us to come humbly to YOUR THRONE OF GRACE with our prayer requests. Let the words and prayers of our mouths line up with the desires of YOUR HEART, FATHER, for in all things, we pray that YOUR WILL be done.
> 
> LORD, in the name of JESUS, we take authority and dominion over the spirits of depression, anxiety, and suicide. We curse them to their very roots! We declare the works of the enemy* null and void* over the lives of our LHCF sisters, our families, our children, our friends, and ourselves! We bind the works of the enemy who seeks to destroy us and our loved ones through depression, and we loose healing over ourselves, our LHCF sisters, our children, family members, and our friends, in the name of JESUS.
> 
> FATHER, we lift up our sisters who are being plagued by the spirit of suicide. LORD, GOD, shut the mouth of the enemy that tells us we would be better off dead, that our families and friends would be better off with us not around because we cause too much trouble, that we’re not important, that we have no purpose, that no-one could ever love us, that no-one would miss us if we were gone, that YOU would never forgive us because of past sins. *The devil is a LIAR!* Silence him, FATHER. Send YOUR angels to minister to our sisters. Let them hear YOUR voice. Comfort and heal them, LORD, in the name of JESUS. Let them walk in victory and in deliverance, as only YOUR SPIRIT can give.
> 
> FATHER, we curse the spirit of low self-esteem and inadequacy. LORD, teach us, as your word says in Psalms 139:14, that we are FEARFULLY and WONDERFULLY made; MARVELOUS are YOUR WORKS, Oh GOD, and that our souls know it well! LORD, whatever negative words somebody spoke over us or to us that caused some of us to suffer with low self-esteem, we declare the power in those words DEAD, in the name of JESUS! Whether it was a parent, aunt, uncle, grandparent, sibling, boyfriend, or whoever said that thing, it is now *powerless* to control us any longer.
> 
> LORD, we ask you to heal us all of past hurts, all manner of abuse, be they psychological, physical, or sexual in nature, addictions of all kinds, and any actions of the past that brought us down. Help us not to live in the past, but to look forward with joy in our hearts, and with expectancy for YOUR GRACE, MERCY, and BLESSINGS in our lives.
> 
> LORD, GOD, we ask that you would free us from the spirits of ANGER, BITTERNESS, JEALOUSY, UNFORGIVENESS, VINDICTIVENESS, WITCHCRAFT, ENVY, REBELLION, and just plain old MEANESS. None of these things bring you Honor or Glory, nor do they do anything to uplift us and bring us happiness. They only cause us to be unhappy, to wallow in self-pity, to live and walk in darkness and in unfulfilled lives.
> 
> FATHER, some of us have things and situations in our lives that act as an open door and brings the demon of depression in to run amuck all over our lives. LORD, *show us* what it is, point it out to us, *shine a spotlight on it,* sharpen our spiritual vision, give your daughters clarity, and strengthen us to remove those things that are causing anxiety and depression to come into our lives.
> -If it’s something we’re doing, make us uncomfortable any time we go to do it, *speak to us and convict us,* so that we may be delivered. FATHER, *free us,* in the name of JESUS!
> -Move us out of these unhealthy, ungodly relationships! Move those people away from us. Give us the strength to turn our backs to these things, once and for all!
> -FATHER, if it’s a generational curse, we ask that you remove it from us, in the *MIGHTY* name of *JESUS!* What manner of curse can stand before YOU and not be broken at the sound of YOUR name?
> 
> We rebuke _*the enemy *_who seeks to keep us bound and captive through sin, in JESUS’ name!
> 
> FATHER, we speak to these mountains and order them to be moved, by the *power and might* in the name of *JESUS!*
> 
> LORD, those who have been crying non-stop and don’t even understand why, dry their eyes, and send your spirit of comfort to console and heal them. Let our sisters and loved ones *not* be troubled over *anything,* but let them cast their cares at YOUR FEET, knowing that YOU have everything under control.
> 
> FATHER, those who haven’t had a decent night’s sleep in ages because of worry, in the name of JESUS, cause them to lay their heads on their pillows tonight and lose consciousness. Don’t let them wake up in the middle of the night, crying. Knock them out, LORD! Give them a peaceful, restful sleep that will rejuvenate their minds and bodies.
> 
> FATHER, give us the strength to WAIT ON YOU! LORD, help us to come to an understanding that we CAN’T do it for ourselves! We’ve tried, but failed. Teach us patience, LORD!
> 
> FATHER, YOU uphold all who fall and YOU raise those who are bowed down. YOU give freedom to the prisoners. YOU open the eyes of the blind. YOU heal the brokenhearted and bind up their wounds. YOU relieve the fatherless and the widows. YOU lift up the humble, but cast down the wicked.
> 
> Restore a JOY and a PEACE that only YOUR SPIRIT can give, to us, to our LHCF sisters, and to our loved ones; one that SURPASSES all our understanding, and goes beyond what we could ever hope or ask for.
> 
> FATHER, we thank-you for sound minds, for peace in our spirits and in our hearts, for healing our hurts. Help us to understand that we need to have a relationship with YOU, LORD. That YOUR desire is not to see our deaths, but that we have a closer walk with YOU every day, not just when we’re in trouble.
> 
> LORD, let us remember that in all things and for all things, we need to seek YOUR will.
> 
> FATHER, GOD, we thank-you that at the sound of the name of JESUS, situations and circumstances have to change, strong-holds are torn down, yolks are broken.
> 
> We praise YOU, OH LORD, for being our *strong tower,* for being *mighty in battle!* FATHER, with YOU for us, who can be against us? *Hallelujah!*
> 
> LORD,GOD, we thank-you for all that YOU’RE doing, for all YOU’RE going to do in the lives of our LHCF sisters, the lives of our loved ones, and our own lives. We thank-you for the MIRACLES that will come forth because we’ve asked it in JESUS’ name, and believe we receive them.
> 
> Let those who have turned away from YOU be brought back, and let those who have never known YOU, come to discover the AWESOME, MIGHTY, POWERFUL, MERCIFUL GOD THAT *YOU ARE!*
> 
> FATHER, we ask that our sisters who pray this prayer and all the other prayers and Psalms to be posted on this thread, believing YOU for their deliverance, be healed and delivered indeed. LORD, cause it to be that even those who don’t ever open this prayer thread, experience breakthroughs *anyway,* simply because this prayer and those to follow are posted on the forum.
> 
> LORD, let YOUR  BLESSINGS  and HEALING POWER spill out from this thread and onto the forum, and let it be done by YOUR HAND OF GLORY, FOR YOUR HONOR ONLY!
> 
> *We promise to give YOU ALL THE GLORY AND PRAISE, for YOU ALONE ARE WORTHY!
> 
> In JESUS’ name we pray,
> 
> AMEN! *



* I have not been able to sleep until 3-4 am the past several months. I have not felt at peace, especially with things. Its gotten so bad I have had chest pain and migraine headaches. YHWH's been revealing to me His Character and what love truly is more and more. I didn't know what was wrong. I had been under spiritual attack. Then the sleepless nights came. I was suceeding in losing weight then this lack of sleep started interfering. I felt like I was gonna cry for no reason. I have been crying out to YHWH as to why I couldn't do my HOMEWORK! I realized I was constantly panicing. I was even slipping back to the old sinful me so I could cope. I said something needs to be done. I felt led to come here @ 2:38 am. And pray this prayer. Something did NOT want me to pray this prayer. I felt an over whelming sense of fear in the beginning. As I continued I felt the chest pain go away and that fear and depression to go away. I needed this more than I thought I did. *


----------



## Believer131

Thank you Father God for leading me to this thread and this forum.  It's amazing how You always meet my needs.  I thank you for deliverance from depression and every other stronghold that steals my joy and has me stuck.  I thank you my being able to control my thoughts, feelings and emotions Lord.  Lord I thank you for your help in that area especially Lord.  Lord I thank you for delivering all of us from the spirit of depression Lord so that we may live the lives that You created us to live.  Lord I thank you for the blood of Jesus that makes me a conquerer over depression and every other stronghold.  I thank you for healing from my head to my toes, Lord, from my inside to outside, Lord, from my hair to my heart Lord - I thank you for total and complete healing.  I thank you for this in the name of your son, Jesus Christ. Amen.


----------



## Believer131

Here is a link to a great teaching called "What's Been on Your Mind Lately" by Joyce Meyers.  For those tuning to God for a depression and anxiety solution, this teaching should help.  It is available for a donation of any amount (even just $1).  https://shop.joycemeyer.org/estore/products/JMM/PID-D245AA.aspx

Also this week's message on her TV broadcast has to do with Deliverance from a Deceived Mind and Thinking About What You are Thinking About.  You can watch the programs for free online at http://www.joycemeyer.org/ourministries/broadcast/

I find these teachngs to be uplifting and filled with behavioral changes we can make to control our thoughts and feelings.

I thank God for renewing our minds today and all days so that we may control our thoughts and feelings.  I also thank God and the OP for this post.  Saying this prayer is definitely helping me.


----------



## prtybrwnis

This has come at a very critical time for me.  I have battle depression for the last few years and the past few days have put me at point that I don't want to be.  I needed this prayer and am working on my relationship with God period.  I am a true believer that with God at the forefront of my life....I can handle any and everything!


----------



## DaDragonPrincess

This has been a rough year for me. My best friend was murdered in a racist hate crime, gotten my heart broken twice one by a child hood crush,and other by a high school crush that I recently experienced, and I tell you its been very hard and painful. I have shared many tears and stayed up many nights not being able to sleep. I have been under alot of stress to the point of my hair shedding and thining around the edges,dropping weight,migrains,and not eating much as I should. My doctor have me taking pills for stress and my migrains,plus protien shakes to help with the weight gain. I just ask that you ladies pray for me,thanks so much.​


----------



## dinanicole

^^^ Sending you love....


----------



## LovingLady

DaDragonPrincess,  

Keep your eyes focused on the Lord, He will never disappoint you. I will be praying.


----------



## plainj

DaDragonPrincess said:


> This has been a rough year for me. My best friend was murdered in a racist hate crime, gotten my heart broken twice one by a child hood crush,and other by a high school crush that I recently experienced, and I tell you its been very hard and painful. I have shared many tears and stayed up many nights not being able to sleep. I have been under alot of stress to the point of my hair shedding and thining around the edges,dropping weight,migrains,and not eating much as I should. My doctor have me taking pills for stress and my migrains,plus protien shakes to help with the weight gain. I just ask that you ladies pray for me,thanks so much.​


I pray for God's peace to overwhelm you and that you would have joy overflowing, in the name of Jesus. Sometimes God will bring us to our weakest point so that we would drop to our knees and call on Him. That's when He shows us that He is all we need. He is our strength, our joy, our peace, our hiding place. He is whatever we need Him to be. God bless you.


----------



## humblebyHIM

I ask for pray against all the negative energy in my life and the lives of my love ones. I ask the Lord to protect my family, friends and myself. I feel like the enemy is trying to bring me down in so many ways and aspects of my life and I thank the Lord for protecting me. Everyday I feel like I am drowning in negativity and I am praying for the Lord to remove this feeling from me. The Lord has blessed me in so many ways and protected me from the enemy all my life. I know that I am only here because of HIS  grace and mercy. And yet I still feel so much sadness in my life. I ask for everyone to pray for me and ask the Lord to remove this negative energy from my life.


----------



## NaturallyYours2

MSCHOCOLATEDIVA said:


> I ask for pray against all the negative energy in my life and the lives of my love ones. I ask the Lord to protect my family, friends and myself. I feel like the enemy is trying to bring me down in so many ways and aspects of my life and I thank the Lord for protecting me. Everyday I feel like I am drowning in negativity and I am praying for the Lord to remove this feeling from me. The Lord has blessed me in so many ways and protected me from the enemy all my life. I know that I am only here because of HIS  grace and mercy. And yet I still feel so much sadness in my life. I ask for everyone to pray for me and ask the Lord to remove this negative energy from my life.



MSCHOCOLATEDIVA, I am going through the same thing right now.  I will continue to keep you all in my prayers because victory is on the other side of trials and tribulations.


----------



## sunshinelove

Humblebyhim, dadragonprincess, mschocolatediva, prtybrwnis, luthiengirl, belldandy I am praying for you. 

Dear Lord, 

Thanks for bringing me back to the board today.  I pray especially for those named above.  Lord Jesus grant them the freedom that they need.  Remove all negative energy and forces and replace them with your light and love.  Jesus, I ask You to move on their behalf right now.  I pray that the blood that was shed by You be applied to every problem, every situation, every depression, anxiousness all panic and fear.  Father you have said in Your word that we overcame him by the blood of the lamb and by the word of our testimony. Help these to know that they are overcomers in the mighty name of Jesus.  Amen.

God Bless you, Believe Believe Believe


I'm going to frequent this board more often.  If anyone needs prayer send me a message.  I'm here to pray with anyone needing prayer. This is something I've battled with. We have the victory in Jesus' name.


----------



## Transformer

I want to revive this thread for everyone that has experience or living with any type of anxiety or depression. Sometimes you might not recognize your anxiety or aware that you are depressed. The winter months are difficult periods for a lot of people but spring is here and the word of the Lord and the Holy Spirit endures.


----------



## joy2day

i have been living with and battling depression and anxiety for a long time. It is a battle to stay free, and I am currently thinking of enlisting the help of a Christian therapist. God Bless, keep and heal all of us who are struggling to get free and stay free.


----------



## Farida

Ladies, I am suffering serious anxiety while I study. I am often unable to sleep but I'm hanging in there. I cannot take any medication because it would make me sleepy and I need to be awake for several hours a day studying. Also, I would hate to develop a dependency.

I hope you are all doing ok...and I sure hope that this too, shall pass.


----------



## Pamsc

Thanks Pebbles for starting this thread. I have been a member since 2007 and just stumbled across this today. Not my chance either. From the moment I read the opening line of the prayer, my faith has been renewed and an immense burden has been lifted. "Thank you JESUS"! I have tears in my eyes now as I type.....even the strong have week moments and in those moments the devil tries to still our hope, joy, and mind. I thank God today that I read this prayer! I have soo much to be thankful for and have allowed the devil to redirect my focus on what I have lost. All I can do is sing....

...when I think back over my life
and I think things oo-ver,
I can truly say, that I've been BLESSED!
I've got a testimony!!!

You ladies be blessed!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

someone shared this powerful prayer with me today, and I would like to share here I hope it's okay..


This evening Heavenly Father, I call upon you, whom your word has described as a consuming fire to burn at the very root every spirit of depression, mind dullness, forgetfulness, mind blankness, confusion, incoherence, fear, suicide, abnormal thinking of death, worry, spirits of heaviness, sexual perverted thoughts, violence, unforgiveness and bitterness. Father I bind the spirits of laziness, procrastination, the lack of will power, might,courage and determination. 

Father in the name of your son Jesus Christ I pray that you rain down fire like in the days of Sodom and Gomorrah upon every spirit that has been consistently attacking our minds particularly in the area of doubting your word, reading your word, and most of all not being able to focus on your word. I command the spirits of anxiety and panic attacks to die in the name of Jesus Christ. I pray especially for those that have received devastating news such as the loss of a love one, a broken marriage, divorce, an unwelcome Doctor's report and the spirit of grief, I command these spirits and the power of darkness that has been tormenting these people to die in the name of Jesus Christ. and to be cast in to the abyss. 

Father I attack the spirit of uncertainty with spiritual brute force which is your word that says IF YOU BE FOR US WHO CAN BE AGAINST US! I now call upon the angels of the lord who has been given charge over us and to keep us in all our ways to go forth and to take back what the enemy has stolen from us mentally and spiritually. I command Satan, whom God has said sole purpose towards us is to kill steal and to destroy to return unto every reader of this prayer all that he has stolen in the name of Jesus Christ. 

Your word gives us the right, when it said that if the thief (Satan) be found he must restore seven fold what he has stolen, Proverbs 6:31. God I earnestly pray for that person reading this right now that's flowing in tears because you've heard their inward and outward cry concerning their mental state. You are indeed an on time God and one who answers the prayers of his people.

Finally Father, we want to thank you in advance for soundness of mind, the ability to focus, concentrate, make sound decision and to possess a sense of freedom in our thoughts. Thank you for pure pleasant imagination, the ability to freely think positively. Thank you for giving us the power to relinquish our minds of perverted sexual immoral thoughts, negativity, evil imagination and thinking evil of others. We ask these things and believe they are done by faith in the name of your son Jesus Christ. Amen!

Member and non-members of this group if you are tired of being tormented by the enemy I suggest you copy this prayer and repeat it at least three times a day. Remember we are in a battle with who have the advantage of seeing us but it is not common for us to see them. However prayer acts as a sword in the spirit especially prayers saturated with the word of God. I come in agreement with all of you that pray this prayer in Jesus name.

By Mins. K. Laing


----------



## ms.aiken01

I thank God for leading me to this thread...Every day has been an ongoing struggle for me. My anxiety has already cost me my job and now I feel like I'm losing myself. My negative thoughts and feelings are taking a toll on me. I'm thinking horrible things about myself and others that I know I don't mean but its a struggle to keep these thoughts out of my head. I miss the old me..the me that loved who I was, that loved others, that had compassion and I don't understand why everytime I say something positive, a negative thought would come up and its an ongoing cycle. I can't sleep at night, people who love me are beginning to notice my unhappiness even though I try to fake it. I just want to be free Jesus!


----------



## smwrigh3

I read this pray for the first time this morning and I couldn't make it thru with sheding a tear. I am going to read this every morning. I have struggled with anxitey since the 8th grade and recently dianogsed with depression!  But I feel like this is a set up for a more imporatant purpose in my life! 

I am so grateful. I will lift up the name of God in all that I do. I am not forgotten and I have victory!


----------



## makeupgirl

Ladies,

Please pray that I will be good this week.  I ran out of my bipolar meds and lost the prescription.  It's been called to my doc from my pharmacy so I'm going to be at least 3 days without the meds in my system.  Please pray that I will still be of sound mind and that Satan doesn't try to take advantage.  Please pray that I will hold on to God's unchanging hand and that I remember his word says "he will never leave me nor forsake me".  

Thanks in advance, thy Lord's will be done.


----------



## Bublin

Amen.

Bump Bump Bump


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I pray that the Lord delivers and sets you from the sickness that you wont be a slave to it any longer that your mind and body every, cell, vessel, membrane, tissue, brain wave, every fiber of your being lines up in accordance to his word and will as His will is that you be in good health and prosper in Jesus name Amen.




makeupgirl said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Please pray that I will be good this week. I ran out of my bipolar meds and lost the prescription. It's been called to my doc from my pharmacy so I'm going to be at least 3 days without the meds in my system. Please pray that I will still be of sound mind and that Satan doesn't try to take advantage. Please pray that I will hold on to God's unchanging hand and that I remember his word says "he will never leave me nor forsake me".
> 
> Thanks in advance, thy Lord's will be done.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Thanks so much for this thread and the prayers.


----------



## diadall

Bump.......


----------



## stephluv

Used to be depressed when I was younger dealing with self-esteem issues and I still have to work on that...i sometimes cant take a compliment (my boo has pointed this out to me) But now that alot of my friends are in relationships, getting better jobs, or having kids I'm noticing that depression spirit lingering 

Last night prayed to rebuke it because i've come far from where I started and I try to keep up the confident front. I feel more comfortable saying this on here then I would ever tell anyone in person... I'm a lil sad and depressed with my life but I have an image to upkeep so having anymore anxiety attacks is not an option Just praying for a change and some more positivity in my life Thanks for letting me vent


----------



## MyInvisibleChyrsalis

Thank you thank you God for this thread. I have been dealing with so much this past week. I'm sitting here crying right now, because I'm finally seeing how badly God has been fighting for me. Just...thank you.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Msmchy There is comfort and safety in the shadow of his wings, Jesus is forever making intercession to the Father on your behalf cast your cares on him because he cares for you. He is giving you wisdom and strength to go through.

I'm praying that you feel that comfort that only Abba can give also praying that you feel his presence because you are not alone, he promised never to leave or forsake you.


----------



## Shimmie

Msmchy said:


> Thank you thank you God for this thread. I have been dealing with so much this past week. I'm sitting here crying right now, because I'm finally seeing how badly God has been fighting for me. Just...thank you.



For Msmchy ... 

In Jesus' Name, Father thank for the love that flows in the heart of your precious daughter and her beautiful family.   You are there, soothing and comforting each and every care.    

I thank you for the Blood of Jesus that keeps this family protected and blessed.  Such a beauty they are, that represents true love which is meant to be.  You are the very presence in their lives they shall always see.  No weapon ever formed... against them shall prosper.  In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## MyInvisibleChyrsalis

I printed out the prayers and scriptures and I keep them close to me. I had to yell some of it, lol. God is so good


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> someone shared this powerful prayer with me today, and I would like to share here I hope it's okay..
> 
> 
> This evening Heavenly Father, I call upon you, whom your word has described as a consuming fire to burn at the very root every spirit of depression, mind dullness, forgetfulness, mind blankness, confusion, incoherence, fear, suicide, abnormal thinking of death, worry, spirits of heaviness, sexual perverted thoughts, violence, unforgiveness and bitterness. Father I bind the spirits of laziness, procrastination, the lack of will power, might,courage and determination.
> 
> Father in the name of your son Jesus Christ I pray that you rain down fire like in the days of Sodom and Gomorrah upon every spirit that has been consistently attacking our minds particularly in the area of doubting your word, reading your word, and most of all not being able to focus on your word. I command the spirits of anxiety and panic attacks to die in the name of Jesus Christ. I pray especially for those that have received devastating news such as the loss of a love one, a broken marriage, divorce, an unwelcome Doctor's report and the spirit of grief, I command these spirits and the power of darkness that has been tormenting these people to die in the name of Jesus Christ. and to be cast in to the abyss.
> 
> Father I attack the spirit of uncertainty with spiritual brute force which is your word that says IF YOU BE FOR US WHO CAN BE AGAINST US! I now call upon the angels of the lord who has been given charge over us and to keep us in all our ways to go forth and to take back what the enemy has stolen from us mentally and spiritually. I command Satan, whom God has said sole purpose towards us is to kill steal and to destroy to return unto every reader of this prayer all that he has stolen in the name of Jesus Christ.
> 
> Your word gives us the right, when it said that if the thief (Satan) be found he must restore seven fold what he has stolen, Proverbs 6:31. God I earnestly pray for that person reading this right now that's flowing in tears because you've heard their inward and outward cry concerning their mental state. You are indeed an on time God and one who answers the prayers of his people.
> 
> Finally Father, we want to thank you in advance for soundness of mind, the ability to focus, concentrate, make sound decision and to possess a sense of freedom in our thoughts. Thank you for pure pleasant imagination, the ability to freely think positively. Thank you for giving us the power to relinquish our minds of perverted sexual immoral thoughts, negativity, evil imagination and thinking evil of others. We ask these things and believe they are done by faith in the name of your son Jesus Christ. Amen!
> 
> Member and non-members of this group if you are tired of being tormented by the enemy I suggest you copy this prayer and repeat it at least three times a day. Remember we are in a battle with who have the advantage of seeing us but it is not common for us to see them. However prayer acts as a sword in the spirit especially prayers saturated with the word of God. I come in agreement with all of you that pray this prayer in Jesus name.
> 
> By Mins. K. Laing



Thank you for posting this beautiful and healing prayer... :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie

pebbles said:


> Prayer Against Depression and Anxiety.
> 
> LORD, GOD, we thank-you for the opportunity to come together as a corporate body to pray for ourselves, our sisters, our families, our friends, and our children, who are suffering from anxiety and depression.
> 
> LORD, we recognize that we’ve sinned against YOU and YOU alone, and have done things that are not pleasing in YOUR sight, but we thank-you for The Blood of JESUS that washes away our sins, and allows us to come humbly to YOUR THRONE OF GRACE with our prayer requests. Let the words and prayers of our mouths line up with the desires of YOUR HEART, FATHER, for in all things, we pray that YOUR WILL be done.
> 
> LORD, in the name of JESUS, we take authority and dominion over the spirits of depression, anxiety, and suicide. We curse them to their very roots! We declare the works of the enemy* null and void* over the lives of our LHCF sisters, our families, our children, our friends, and ourselves! We bind the works of the enemy who seeks to destroy us and our loved ones through depression, and we loose healing over ourselves, our LHCF sisters, our children, family members, and our friends, in the name of JESUS.
> 
> FATHER, we lift up our sisters who are being plagued by the spirit of suicide. LORD, GOD, shut the mouth of the enemy that tells us we would be better off dead, that our families and friends would be better off with us not around because we cause too much trouble, that we’re not important, that we have no purpose, that no-one could ever love us, that no-one would miss us if we were gone, that YOU would never forgive us because of past sins. *The devil is a LIAR!* Silence him, FATHER. Send YOUR angels to minister to our sisters. Let them hear YOUR voice. Comfort and heal them, LORD, in the name of JESUS. Let them walk in victory and in deliverance, as only YOUR SPIRIT can give.
> 
> FATHER, we curse the spirit of low self-esteem and inadequacy. LORD, teach us, as your word says in Psalms 139:14, that we are FEARFULLY and WONDERFULLY made; MARVELOUS are YOUR WORKS, Oh GOD, and that our souls know it well! LORD, whatever negative words somebody spoke over us or to us that caused some of us to suffer with low self-esteem, we declare the power in those words DEAD, in the name of JESUS! Whether it was a parent, aunt, uncle, grandparent, sibling, boyfriend, or whoever said that thing, it is now *powerless* to control us any longer.
> 
> LORD, we ask you to heal us all of past hurts, all manner of abuse, be they psychological, physical, or sexual in nature, addictions of all kinds, and any actions of the past that brought us down. Help us not to live in the past, but to look forward with joy in our hearts, and with expectancy for YOUR GRACE, MERCY, and BLESSINGS in our lives.
> 
> LORD, GOD, we ask that you would free us from the spirits of ANGER, BITTERNESS, JEALOUSY, UNFORGIVENESS, VINDICTIVENESS, WITCHCRAFT, ENVY, REBELLION, and just plain old MEANESS. None of these things bring you Honor or Glory, nor do they do anything to uplift us and bring us happiness. They only cause us to be unhappy, to wallow in self-pity, to live and walk in darkness and in unfulfilled lives.
> 
> FATHER, some of us have things and situations in our lives that act as an open door and brings the demon of depression in to run amuck all over our lives. LORD, *show us* what it is, point it out to us, *shine a spotlight on it,* sharpen our spiritual vision, give your daughters clarity, and strengthen us to remove those things that are causing anxiety and depression to come into our lives.
> -If it’s something we’re doing, make us uncomfortable any time we go to do it, *speak to us and convict us,* so that we may be delivered. FATHER, *free us,* in the name of JESUS!
> -Move us out of these unhealthy, ungodly relationships! Move those people away from us. Give us the strength to turn our backs to these things, once and for all!
> -FATHER, if it’s a generational curse, we ask that you remove it from us, in the *MIGHTY* name of *JESUS!* What manner of curse can stand before YOU and not be broken at the sound of YOUR name?
> 
> We rebuke _*the enemy *_who seeks to keep us bound and captive through sin, in JESUS’ name!
> 
> FATHER, we speak to these mountains and order them to be moved, by the *power and might* in the name of *JESUS!*
> 
> LORD, those who have been crying non-stop and don’t even understand why, dry their eyes, and send your spirit of comfort to console and heal them. Let our sisters and loved ones *not* be troubled over *anything,* but let them cast their cares at YOUR FEET, knowing that YOU have everything under control.
> 
> FATHER, those who haven’t had a decent night’s sleep in ages because of worry, in the name of JESUS, cause them to lay their heads on their pillows tonight and lose consciousness. Don’t let them wake up in the middle of the night, crying. Knock them out, LORD! Give them a peaceful, restful sleep that will rejuvenate their minds and bodies.
> 
> FATHER, give us the strength to WAIT ON YOU! LORD, help us to come to an understanding that we CAN’T do it for ourselves! We’ve tried, but failed. Teach us patience, LORD!
> 
> FATHER, YOU uphold all who fall and YOU raise those who are bowed down. YOU give freedom to the prisoners. YOU open the eyes of the blind. YOU heal the brokenhearted and bind up their wounds. YOU relieve the fatherless and the widows. YOU lift up the humble, but cast down the wicked.
> 
> Restore a JOY and a PEACE that only YOUR SPIRIT can give, to us, to our LHCF sisters, and to our loved ones; one that SURPASSES all our understanding, and goes beyond what we could ever hope or ask for.
> 
> FATHER, we thank-you for sound minds, for peace in our spirits and in our hearts, for healing our hurts. Help us to understand that we need to have a relationship with YOU, LORD. That YOUR desire is not to see our deaths, but that we have a closer walk with YOU every day, not just when we’re in trouble.
> 
> LORD, let us remember that in all things and for all things, we need to seek YOUR will.
> 
> FATHER, GOD, we thank-you that at the sound of the name of JESUS, situations and circumstances have to change, strong-holds are torn down, yolks are broken.
> 
> We praise YOU, OH LORD, for being our *strong tower,* for being *mighty in battle!* FATHER, with YOU for us, who can be against us? *Hallelujah!*
> 
> LORD,GOD, we thank-you for all that YOU’RE doing, for all YOU’RE going to do in the lives of our LHCF sisters, the lives of our loved ones, and our own lives. We thank-you for the MIRACLES that will come forth because we’ve asked it in JESUS’ name, and believe we receive them.
> 
> Let those who have turned away from YOU be brought back, and let those who have never known YOU, come to discover the AWESOME, MIGHTY, POWERFUL, MERCIFUL GOD THAT *YOU ARE!*
> 
> FATHER, we ask that our sisters who pray this prayer and all the other prayers and Psalms to be posted on this thread, believing YOU for their deliverance, be healed and delivered indeed. LORD, cause it to be that even those who don’t ever open this prayer thread, experience breakthroughs *anyway,* simply because this prayer and those to follow are posted on the forum.
> 
> LORD, let YOUR  BLESSINGS  and HEALING POWER spill out from this thread and onto the forum, and let it be done by YOUR HAND OF GLORY, FOR YOUR HONOR ONLY!
> 
> *We promise to give YOU ALL THE GLORY AND PRAISE, for YOU ALONE ARE WORTHY!
> 
> In JESUS’ name we pray,
> 
> AMEN! *



pebbles... thank you.      This heals...even a headache.


----------



## pebbles

Thank-you, Father, that Your healing power stretches through time and space, that there is no corner on this earth You can't reach to touch a hurting soul. We praise you, Lord, that there is no expiration date on any prayer. Whether we call upon You early in the morning, or late in the midnight hour, we have total and complete assurance that You hear our cries, and answer our prayers. Thank-you, Lord, for the shed blood of Jesus that paid the ultimate price! The spirit of depression and anxiety were defeated at the cross! Our debts have all been paid, and we have been set free, for Whom the Son sets free, is free indeed! - In Jesus' name we pray, Amen!

Shimmie  Thanks, sweetie!  So glad you're feeling better. Isn't GOD good??


----------



## seraphim712

deleted...


----------



## Incognitus

I need help. I can't do this on my own. I need you Father. It gets overwhelming sometimes, and trying to rely solely on you to heal me. Thank you for leading me to this thread.


----------



## Shimmie

Incognitus said:


> I need help. I can't do this on my own. I need you Father. It gets overwhelming sometimes, and trying to rely solely on you to heal me. Thank you for leading me to this thread.



Incognitus...  

_'Don't be afraid.....because from the first day that you committed yourself to understand and to humble yourself before your God, your words were heard. I've come in answer to your prayers. "

....... Daniel 10:12 _

Just 'breathe' the love of God, He is embracing you all the way through, His total healing for you.

Fear not... He has heard and answered your prayers.  :Rose:


----------



## Maracujá

Tim Keller has a sermon entitled 'Peace - Overcoming Anxiety' on iTunes, it's free and it's really helpful.


----------



## SuchMagnificent

I could really use someone to talk to..can someone, anyone PM me?

Sent from my EVO using LHCF


----------



## klb120475

I really need the support of this thread. So glad I came back to the board.


----------



## Shimmie

klb120475 said:


> I really need the support of this thread. So glad I came back to the board.



Dearest One  klb120475... 


Praying for you. ..

Love,
Shimmie


----------



## sweetvi

pebbles said:


> Prayer Against Depression and Anxiety.
> 
> LORD, GOD, we thank-you for the opportunity to come together as a corporate body to pray for ourselves, our sisters, our families, our friends, and our children, who are suffering from anxiety and depression.
> 
> LORD, we recognize that we’ve sinned against YOU and YOU alone, and have done things that are not pleasing in YOUR sight, but we thank-you for The Blood of JESUS that washes away our sins, and allows us to come humbly to YOUR THRONE OF GRACE with our prayer requests. Let the words and prayers of our mouths line up with the desires of YOUR HEART, FATHER, for in all things, we pray that YOUR WILL be done.
> 
> LORD, in the name of JESUS, we take authority and dominion over the spirits of depression, anxiety, and suicide. We curse them to their very roots! We declare the works of the enemy* null and void* over the lives of our LHCF sisters, our families, our children, our friends, and ourselves! We bind the works of the enemy who seeks to destroy us and our loved ones through depression, and we loose healing over ourselves, our LHCF sisters, our children, family members, and our friends, in the name of JESUS.
> 
> FATHER, we lift up our sisters who are being plagued by the spirit of suicide. LORD, GOD, shut the mouth of the enemy that tells us we would be better off dead, that our families and friends would be better off with us not around because we cause too much trouble, that we’re not important, that we have no purpose, that no-one could ever love us, that no-one would miss us if we were gone, that YOU would never forgive us because of past sins. *The devil is a LIAR!* Silence him, FATHER. Send YOUR angels to minister to our sisters. Let them hear YOUR voice. Comfort and heal them, LORD, in the name of JESUS. Let them walk in victory and in deliverance, as only YOUR SPIRIT can give.
> 
> FATHER, we curse the spirit of low self-esteem and inadequacy. LORD, teach us, as your word says in Psalms 139:14, that we are FEARFULLY and WONDERFULLY made; MARVELOUS are YOUR WORKS, Oh GOD, and that our souls know it well! LORD, whatever negative words somebody spoke over us or to us that caused some of us to suffer with low self-esteem, we declare the power in those words DEAD, in the name of JESUS! Whether it was a parent, aunt, uncle, grandparent, sibling, boyfriend, or whoever said that thing, it is now *powerless* to control us any longer.
> 
> LORD, we ask you to heal us all of past hurts, all manner of abuse, be they psychological, physical, or sexual in nature, addictions of all kinds, and any actions of the past that brought us down. Help us not to live in the past, but to look forward with joy in our hearts, and with expectancy for YOUR GRACE, MERCY, and BLESSINGS in our lives.
> 
> LORD, GOD, we ask that you would free us from the spirits of ANGER, BITTERNESS, JEALOUSY, UNFORGIVENESS, VINDICTIVENESS, WITCHCRAFT, ENVY, REBELLION, and just plain old MEANESS. None of these things bring you Honor or Glory, nor do they do anything to uplift us and bring us happiness. They only cause us to be unhappy, to wallow in self-pity, to live and walk in darkness and in unfulfilled lives.
> 
> FATHER, some of us have things and situations in our lives that act as an open door and brings the demon of depression in to run amuck all over our lives. LORD, *show us* what it is, point it out to us, *shine a spotlight on it,* sharpen our spiritual vision, give your daughters clarity, and strengthen us to remove those things that are causing anxiety and depression to come into our lives.
> -If it’s something we’re doing, make us uncomfortable any time we go to do it, *speak to us and convict us,* so that we may be delivered. FATHER, *free us,* in the name of JESUS!
> -Move us out of these unhealthy, ungodly relationships! Move those people away from us. Give us the strength to turn our backs to these things, once and for all!
> -FATHER, if it’s a generational curse, we ask that you remove it from us, in the *MIGHTY* name of *JESUS!* What manner of curse can stand before YOU and not be broken at the sound of YOUR name?
> 
> We rebuke _*the enemy *_who seeks to keep us bound and captive through sin, in JESUS’ name!
> 
> FATHER, we speak to these mountains and order them to be moved, by the *power and might* in the name of *JESUS!*
> 
> LORD, those who have been crying non-stop and don’t even understand why, dry their eyes, and send your spirit of comfort to console and heal them. Let our sisters and loved ones *not* be troubled over *anything,* but let them cast their cares at YOUR FEET, knowing that YOU have everything under control.
> 
> FATHER, those who haven’t had a decent night’s sleep in ages because of worry, in the name of JESUS, cause them to lay their heads on their pillows tonight and lose consciousness. Don’t let them wake up in the middle of the night, crying. Knock them out, LORD! Give them a peaceful, restful sleep that will rejuvenate their minds and bodies.
> 
> FATHER, give us the strength to WAIT ON YOU! LORD, help us to come to an understanding that we CAN’T do it for ourselves! We’ve tried, but failed. Teach us patience, LORD!
> 
> FATHER, YOU uphold all who fall and YOU raise those who are bowed down. YOU give freedom to the prisoners. YOU open the eyes of the blind. YOU heal the brokenhearted and bind up their wounds. YOU relieve the fatherless and the widows. YOU lift up the humble, but cast down the wicked.
> 
> Restore a JOY and a PEACE that only YOUR SPIRIT can give, to us, to our LHCF sisters, and to our loved ones; one that SURPASSES all our understanding, and goes beyond what we could ever hope or ask for.
> 
> FATHER, we thank-you for sound minds, for peace in our spirits and in our hearts, for healing our hurts. Help us to understand that we need to have a relationship with YOU, LORD. That YOUR desire is not to see our deaths, but that we have a closer walk with YOU every day, not just when we’re in trouble.
> 
> LORD, let us remember that in all things and for all things, we need to seek YOUR will.
> 
> FATHER, GOD, we thank-you that at the sound of the name of JESUS, situations and circumstances have to change, strong-holds are torn down, yolks are broken.
> 
> We praise YOU, OH LORD, for being our *strong tower,* for being *mighty in battle!* FATHER, with YOU for us, who can be against us? *Hallelujah!*
> 
> LORD,GOD, we thank-you for all that YOU’RE doing, for all YOU’RE going to do in the lives of our LHCF sisters, the lives of our loved ones, and our own lives. We thank-you for the MIRACLES that will come forth because we’ve asked it in JESUS’ name, and believe we receive them.
> 
> Let those who have turned away from YOU be brought back, and let those who have never known YOU, come to discover the AWESOME, MIGHTY, POWERFUL, MERCIFUL GOD THAT *YOU ARE!*
> 
> FATHER, we ask that our sisters who pray this prayer and all the other prayers and Psalms to be posted on this thread, believing YOU for their deliverance, be healed and delivered indeed. LORD, cause it to be that even those who don’t ever open this prayer thread, experience breakthroughs *anyway,* simply because this prayer and those to follow are posted on the forum.
> 
> LORD, let YOUR  BLESSINGS  and HEALING POWER spill out from this thread and onto the forum, and let it be done by YOUR HAND OF GLORY, FOR YOUR HONOR ONLY!
> 
> *We promise to give YOU ALL THE GLORY AND PRAISE, for YOU ALONE ARE WORTHY!
> 
> In JESUS’ name we pray,
> 
> AMEN! *



Needed this so bad. Thank you.  Had to bump again


----------



## kanozas

So attacked this week with anxiety and depression...so attacked.  But I'm standing.  I will not allow defeat (eta:  not suicidal,not clinical depression... had some difficult issues come up that would make anyone lose some sleep from sadness.  They are since resolved, thank G-d.  I'm still standing.).


----------



## Shimmie

kanozas said:


> So attacked this week with anxiety and depression...so attacked.  But I'm standing.  I will not allow defeat.



And you will not...be defeated.   For God has made you more than a Conqueror through Jesus Christ, our precious Lord.


----------



## Lovie

I just read this for the first time today. So powerful, and perfect timing. The word of God is living, and never returns void. For each sister that has sown a seed in faith, a declaration of agreement in the promise of Christ, please know that the harvest is still being produced, 11 years later. Blessings and a release of favorable circumstance in every natural and supernatural realm for those who agree in the principles of Christ - for your faithfulness and the works that bring life to be manifestation of God's best and His glory in our lives.

Love & hugs.


----------



## Nice Lady

*A Catholic Prayer Against Depress*ion

*O Christ Jesus,
when all is darkness
and we feel our weakness and helplessness,
give us the sense of Your presence,
Your love, and Your strength.
Help us to have perfect trust
in Your protecting love
and strengthening power,
so that nothing may frighten or worry us,
for, living close to You,
we shall see Your hand,
Your purpose, Your will through all things.*

By Saint Ignatius of Loyola


----------



## LadyBugsy

Can you acknowledge that you are blessed but still be unhappy/depressed? If I am depressed, does that mean that I don't really belive I am blessed? Is depression a side effect of a lack of faith?


----------



## TrueSugar

bump


----------



## LadyBugsy

Ladies, a family member of mine has just committed suicide. I was very closer to her (a maternal figure) and we are all devastated. Please keep me and my family in your prayers. 

If you know someone that is down, depressed, etc. reach out and hug them for me. I suffer from depression as well and I lucked up that this happened during a high functioning time of my life. I am so confused and conflicted so please pray for us. 

Thank you ladies. Love, light and blessings to all!


----------



## Shimmie

LadyBugsy said:


> Ladies, a family member of mine has just committed suicide. I was very closer to her (a maternal figure) and we are all devastated. Please keep me and my family in your prayers.
> 
> If you know someone that is down, depressed, etc. reach out and hug them for me. I suffer from depression as well and I lucked up that this happened during a high functioning time of my life. I am so confused and conflicted so please pray for us.
> 
> Thank you ladies. Love, light and blessings to all!


Dear @LadyBugsy ... Praying for you and your family.   I thank God for renewing your hope and strength, so much so, that you will always know the joy of the Lord and how much He is indeed your strength.     God bless you, dear one.   God bless you and keep you, always.  ❤


----------



## Leigh

LadyBugsy said:


> Can you acknowledge that you are blessed but still be unhappy/depressed? If I am depressed, does that mean that I don't really belive I am blessed? Is depression a side effect of a lack of faith?



Depression has many components. Ultimately the enemy has stolen your joy. Submit to God and you will have comfort.  Have the mind of Christ. Philippians 2


----------



## bzb1990

pebbles said:


> I do pray that people are being blessed by this. Remember to pray these prayers daily. You are involved in spiritual warfare when battling depression, and it's going to take saying these prayers more than once to experience a breakthrough. Be diligent in seeking GOD for HIS healing. We're praying with you!
> 
> Psalm 143 is one of my favorite psalms. It is the cry of a soldier in combat, and is also a penitential prayer. This psalm addresses 4 things: "Hear me"(1-6), "Answer me"(7-9), "Teach me"(10), and "Revive me"(11-12).
> 
> God bless you, sisters!
> 
> 
> 
> *Psalm 143 (New International Version)
> 
> A psalm of David.
> 
> 1) O LORD , hear my prayer,
> listen to my cry for mercy;
> 
> in your faithfulness and righteousness
> 
> come to my relief.
> 
> 2) Do not bring your servant into judgment,
> 
> for no one living is righteous before you.
> 
> 
> 
> 3) The enemy pursues me,
> 
> he crushes me to the ground;
> 
> he makes me dwell in darkness
> 
> like those long dead.
> 
> 4) So my spirit grows faint within me;
> 
> my heart within me is dismayed.
> 
> 
> 
> 5) I remember the days of long ago;
> 
> I meditate on all your works
> 
> and consider what your hands have done.
> 
> 6) I spread out my hands to you;
> 
> my soul thirsts for you like a parched land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7) Answer me quickly, O LORD ;
> 
> my spirit fails.
> 
> Do not hide your face from me
> 
> or I will be like those who go down to the pit.
> 
> 8) Let the morning bring me word of your unfailing love,
> 
> for I have put my trust in you.
> 
> Show me the way I should go,
> 
> for to you I lift up my soul.
> 
> 9) Rescue me from my enemies, O LORD ,
> 
> for I hide myself in you.
> 
> 10) Teach me to do your will,
> 
> for you are my God;
> 
> may your good Spirit
> 
> lead me on level ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 11) For your name's sake, O LORD , preserve my life;
> 
> in your righteousness, bring me out of trouble.
> 
> 12) In your unfailing love, silence my enemies;
> 
> destroy all my foes,
> 
> for I am your servant.
> 
> 
> Amen*


big thanks for this


----------

